# Dinge die euch aufregen



## M1ghtymage (8. August 2009)

Hallo

per Sufu hab ich nichts gefunden deshalb erstell ich nen neuen Thread.

Was nervt euch im WoW Alltag? Was bringt euch richtig auf die Palme? Sagt es und zeigt wenn ihr mögt ein Bild davon.

Die Idee dazu ist mir bei folgender Situation gekommen:

-Bilder vorerst von mir entfernt bis ich Zeit habe sie noch unkenntlicher zu machen-

Ich meine, manche Leute sagen sowas wie:"Viel zu teuer du bob" oder ähnliches.

Aber bei so etwas derartig zu reagieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucky1991 (8. August 2009)

Wenn ein haufen leute abhauen weil man 2 mal vlt an nem boss wiped

vlt fühlen sie sich besser als der rest aber sowas is einfach nur nooblike

... und nur so nebenbei first -.-


----------



## Vadesh (8. August 2009)

Ich war früher in einer Raidgilde, diese war nicht groß genug für 25er Raids also haben wir uns noch eine kleinere dazu genommen die ebenfalls alleine keine 25 Mann aufstellen konnte.
Ich habe erst gedacht: "Toll endlich 25er Naxx" (Ist schon 'ne Weile her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Hat auch eigentlich ganz gut geklappt, außer, dass sie (ungelogen) nach jedem Boss 5 Minuten und nach jedem Flügel 10 Minuten Pause machen wollten...Und verdammt sie haben Ihren Willen gekriegt!

Durch dieses "tolle System" war Naxx an einem Abend clearen natürlich unmöglich...ja das hat mich schon ziemlich auf die Palme gebracht!


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

-Leute die den /2-Channel mit "Deine Mutter"-Witzen vollspammen
-Menschen,die nach einem Wipe die Gruppe mit einem"scheiß kackn00bs" verabschieden
-Leute,die sich nicht belehren lassen
-Leute mit Ebaychars
-Leute,die ohne Grund beleidigend werden
-Goldseller
-Leute,die unbedingt den Raid/die Gruppe leiten wollen und dann keine Ahnung von der Instanz haben


----------



## Haggelo (8. August 2009)

mhhhh...

Imba backstabbing rogues die ALLE cds usen um einen mit 10 % umzuklatschen


----------



## Ghettosoldier (8. August 2009)

Ich will einfach den guten alten BM-Hunter wieder haben. Darum habe ich auch aufgehört zu spielen. Ich habe aber noch Hoffnung in Blizz. Sonst nerft mich nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerlon (8. August 2009)

- Menschen die Im Allgemeinen Raid Channel schreiben.
- Das ich mit manchen Random Gruppen weiter in Uldar gekommen bin wie mit meiner Gilde.
- Wow Paare Typ: Frau total dumm und redet wie ein Wasserfall , Mann + Gildenhomies sind extra nett zu ihr.
-dudu bären die aussehen wie Schweine Tank Sau


----------



## killercookie (8. August 2009)

Leute, die beim Malygos Raid meinen sie müssten in ihrem T7-set die frisch in den Raid gekommenen T8.5 Heilpalas flamen...

"ZoMg RoFl Ey alda kakk healpalazz fuckk off wir sind vorhin nur gewiped wegen so einem kakkb00n"


----------



## Variolus (8. August 2009)

Mit seinen Lowleveltwinks eineinhalb Stunden gegen einen Instanzeingang rennen um jedesmal zu lesen "Zusätzliche Instanzen können derzeit nicht gestartet werden. Versucht es später noch einmal.", während man im Gildenfenster die ganze Zeit beobachten kann, wie eine 80er Instanz nach der anderen sofort gestartet werden kann...


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. August 2009)

- Leute die sich grundlos für wichtig halten
- Willkür seitens Blizzard
- Rumgeheule aller Art


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> per Sufu hab ich nichts gefunden deshalb erstell ich nen neuen Thread.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wetten wir du heisst siqq und er aotis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spass beiseite, was mich aufregt sind die leute die sich über spieler (wie der legendäre noobhunter) aufregen und lästern, sowas kann ich net ab -.-*


----------



## Kildran (8. August 2009)

-langweilige und anspruchslose instanzen

-spieler die nach dem ersten wipe leaven

-spieler die nix können aber große fresse haben 

-noobs die meinen die instanzen wären zu schwer 

-leute die seit WotLK spielen und glauben das 95 % aller spieler casuals sind und die angeblichen 5 % hardcore raider sich verpissen sollen und dabei      auch noch von blizzard unterstützt werden obwohl das zahlenverhältnis laut meiner erfahrung mal sowas von falsch ist 

-was blizzard aus dem spiel macht 

-lvl 80ger die meine lvl 30ger twinks ganken

-leute die dich wenn du 20 % hp hast beim farmen töten und nachdem du sie 10 mal im kampf umgehauen hast auf ihren 2ten acc loggen um einen anschließend mit einem lvl 1 char zu zu spammen was für ein noob man ist oder aber mit 4 freunden wiederkommen

-flamer


----------



## Teradas (8. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> -leute die dich wenn du 20 % hp hast beim farmen töten und nachdem du sie 10 mal im kampf umgehauen hast auf ihren 2ten acc loggen um einen anschließend mit einem lvl 1 char zu zu spammen was für ein noob man ist oder aber mit 4 freunden wiederkommen


/sign
Sowas kann ich auch gar nicht ab.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2009)

killercookie schrieb:


> Leute, die beim Malygos Raid meinen sie müssten in ihrem T7-set die frisch in den Raid gekommenen T8.5 Heilpalas flammen...
> 
> "ZoMg RoFl Ey alda kakk healpalazz fuckk off wir sind vorhin nur gewiped wegen so einem kakkb00n"


omg sowas hasse ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das sind dann solche loser mit t7 (wenn nicht sogar t7,5 Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) die dann meinen sie fahren ka, 8k dps (wenn man mit recount sehen kannd as sie nur 2k dps fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) als dd natürlich^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2009)

ach, und was ich noch hasse leute die sich für naxx 25er anmelden wenn inna gruppe 10 leute drin sind und nach 10min sagen: nee leute das wird nixx und leaven -.-* (wegen den mehrfachen posts: ich hab schon nen bissl was getrunken)


----------



## KillswitchEngage (8. August 2009)

Leute die immer dazu schreiben müssen, dass sie angetrunken sind^^


----------



## Alpax (8. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schön alles verwischen und dann steht da in Rot sein Name ... feine Sache

Was mich in WoW (auf den Chat bezogen) aufregt sind Leute die so ... überhaupt nicht sozial sind und andere Leute im /2 zur Sau machen und zuflamen wegen .. was auch immer .. Kleinigkeiten .. leider grad keinen Screenshot zur Hand ... aber ihr wisst schon was ich mein ^^


----------



## WeRkO (8. August 2009)

KillswitchEngage schrieb:


> Leute die immer dazu schreiben müssen, dass sie angetrunken sind^^



Das schreib ich nur wenn ich ne Ausrede brauche.... :X


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. August 2009)

KillswitchEngage schrieb:


> Leute die immer dazu schreiben müssen, dass sie angetrunken sind^^



ach, du meinst dieses *hicks* an einem satz in wow?

naja, immer dieser ingame alkoholismus


----------



## FallenAngel88 (8. August 2009)

-leute die bei uns auf'm server (Zirkel also RP) shadowkiller etc heißen und den handelschannel mit ^^ rofl und lol zu spammen
-leute die nach nem raid zu faul sind um selber zu laufen und sich rezzen lassen wollen


----------



## Medmud (8. August 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> - Wow Paare Typ: Frau total dumm und redet wie ein Wasserfall , Mann + Gildenhomies sind extra nett zu ihr.



bist du bei mir in gilde?^^

-Leute die nach einem Wipe abhauen
-Leute die meinen die meinen man braucht für naxx 25 4k dps
-Ninjalooter


----------



## Darussios (8. August 2009)

3 Wörter:

Die deutsche Community.


Ich sage deswegen deutsche Community, weil ich die anderen europäischen Communities bis auf die englische nicht kenne und die englische ist vom Niveau um einiges höher als die deutsche und auch freundlicher.

Wer sich jetzt fragt, was ich mit den 3 Wörtern ausdrücken will, was mich ärgert, der schaue sich all das Gesocks an, was auf den Servern& im Offi-Forum rumrennt, was für Schandtaten begangen werden und er hat die Antworten.


----------



## araos (8. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> -langweilige und anspruchslose instanzen
> 
> -spieler die nach dem ersten wipe leaven
> 
> ...



Auf die Gefahr hin, in die Heuler-Ecke zum Schämen geschickt zu werden: /sign


----------



## Larmina (8. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> omg sowas hasse ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab auch T7... *SNIFF*
Aber ich flame niemand. Was mich aber echt aufregt sind Leute die mir Kräuter wegschnappen aber ich denk mal das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. August 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Schön alles verwischen und dann steht da in Rot sein Name ... feine Sache
> 
> Was mich in WoW (auf den Chat bezogen) aufregt sind Leute die so ... überhaupt nicht sozial sind und andere Leute im /2 zur Sau machen und zuflamen wegen .. was auch immer .. Kleinigkeiten .. leider grad keinen Screenshot zur Hand ... aber ihr wisst schon was ich mein ^^



oh, fuck das hab ich übersehen, wird gleich geändert

Dass mein Name da nicht verwischt ist, ist auch Absicht. Das ist ja kein Geheimnis @ seanbuddha


----------



## Graveone (8. August 2009)

Leute die sich beschwerendass man nicht den ganzen tag zeit für wow hat.


----------



## Manconi (8. August 2009)

Du spielst auf Malygos,eindeutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. August 2009)

Manconi schrieb:


> Du spielst auf Malygos,eindeutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey, wer bist du?

btw das sieht man auch in meinem Profil bei Charaktere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (8. August 2009)

Hm mich haben die Leute aufgeregt die nur OOC in den falschen Channeln auf der Aldor geschrieben haben.
Die Leute die weniger DMG machten als mein Tank Paladin und meinten "Der Gruppe mangelt es an Schaden"
(Damals) DIe Wartezeiten für ein Ticket
Die "STFU ODER VERPISS DICH" Einstellung von Blizzard (Also nimm alles hin oder hau ab! Für die die Matrix mochten "Rote oder Blaue Pille?!"
Die Leute die Neueinsteiger flamen
Die Leute die schreiben "SuFu nutzen"
Die Leute die anstatt eines G ein Q benutzen weil das total qeil ist!
Die Leute die anstatt eines S ein Z benutzen weil das krazz ist!
Die Leute die meinen "lf dd 3,5k dps naxx 25er" und selbst nicht soviel machen
Die Leute mit den tollen Namen wie "Shadowvenom" "Silentkiller" "Hunteritêm" "Sîlêntkîllêr" "Shâdowvénòm"
Die Leute die einen immer zum Duell herausfordern wenn man a) mind. 5 lvl unter ihnen ist b) schon einmal abgelehnt hat
Die Leute die "mimimimimi" posts schreiben, danach sagen "Ich hör mit WoW auf" und es dann doch nicht tun
Die Leute die Real Life haben, und dann trotzdem 10 Stunden an einem Wochentag on sind.
Die Leute die Leute mit Skill oder viel Zeit "Arbeitslos" nennen
Die Leute die Fußball mögen.

Ich glaub das wars (Zumindest war's so vor 3.1, da hab ich nämlich aufgehört!)


----------



## Weissnet (8. August 2009)

Am nerfigsten ist das pve talente usw , immer wieder nur fuers daemliche pvp generft werden!
Bin immer noch dafuer die ganzen pvp spieler auf nen eigenen realm zu packen , wo sie sich dann alle gegenseitig zu whinen wie op sie doch sind ,und dann tot generfd werden bis sie endlich kapieren das wow nie als pvp spiel gedacht war.und dann wieder ihr cs 1.6 oder warhammer online spielen !


----------



## Manconi (8. August 2009)

> btw das sieht man auch in meinem Profil bei Charaktere hmmm.gif


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  entschuldige da hab ich nicht geguckt -.-
Spiele Alli,nicht Horde


----------



## Graveone (8. August 2009)

ich???
DETHECUS!!


----------



## berti2 (8. August 2009)

War ja klar das das einer TP is XD

Die sind sicher mal wieder an nem HM gewiped, er hat halt seine wut an jemandem auslassen wollen.

Wennst willst geb ich dir nächstes mal mein cd, ich verwend es eh nie schreib mir einfach ne PN(ja ich spiele auch auf Malygos)


----------



## zwera (8. August 2009)

was mich aufregt ist der komplette patch 3.2....^^und mit jedem patch wird mehr tot genervt um genervt und was weis ich..manschmal hab ich das gefühl das die leute bei blizz nichts zu tun haben...
hey heute nerven wir den dann pushen wir morgen den....
wer das spiel länger spielt weiss was ich meine....
2. freeloot in naxx (früher musste mann was tun,heute 3 ids und zack wenn man etwas glück hat super equip...und ulduar...naja t8,5 gibts auch in emalon...jetzt bald t9,5)
3. gleich aussehende rüssi sets...(ja das war auch mal anders...jedes set anders aus..heute...hey heilt mich a n mage..oh ne warn priest sry..^^)
4. kiddi gespame in jedem chanel...(wow wird meiner meinung nach immer mehr zur kinder betreung genutzt...weil ne nanny kostet mehr als 13 euro im monat...und das kind bleibt sogar in seinem zimmer und verbringt die zeit in genau den chanels.^^)
5. 1k winter.....nur weil sie das net hinbekommen mit den stabilen server muss das halt instanziert werden....weil heeeeeeeey is doch egal was mir mache nwir haben 11 millionen leute...(und ws sind immer noch so viele weil auch die accs zählen die durch das §freundewerben lvln" dazugekommen sind...)
6. ich weiss das wow mehr auf pve wert gelegt wird...und dem boss ist es egal ob zb  n mage 20% healverringerrung hat (völlig sinnlos....weil sehr hart im PVP) nur ich find halt das es halt einfacher geworden ist und selbst für casual es leicht gemacht wird an zeug dranzu kommen...weil hey ulduar ist zwar hart..aber wartet noch n paar woche ndann wirds totgenervt wie damals in bc wo die BT q reihe abgeschafftt worden ist und jeder volldepp auf einmal im BT rumwipte....
7. wenn mann dann n twink hat den mann equippen will und naxx gehn will heisst es "hey nur leute mit 7millionen dps 2000%crit und 1k haste und mindesten t12,9 komplet weil wir wollen ja net wipen...(und genau das sind die leute die vorher gebettelt haben um mitgenommen zu werden lootluck in emalon hatten und dann mit t8,5 und blauem equip sich durchgemogelt haben..)

gibt auch gute seiten in wow aber leider muss mann hier die schlechten aufschreiben..und das ist ne meinung keine beurteilung also pls erst überlegen bevor mann flamt
aber das regt mich auf^^^^


----------



## Murgul5 (8. August 2009)

Flamer die mit "ololo Harz4" ankommen bei Leuten die gutes Equip/ viele Erfolgspunkte haben

Flamer die mit "ololo Kiddy" ankommen 

und Leute die nach DPS fragen! Es kommt nicht auf DPS an, wenn man z.B. als Heiler aushilft weil der Tank wenig HP hat oder sogar nur als Druide einen Battlerezz gibt, da gehen dann auch schon DPS verloren. Aber das is nen anderes Thema^^

Spieler die in Dalaran nach Port für Tausend Winter fragen

Spieler die nie Datenbanken zum suchen von Quests/Gegenständen usw. benutzen (ab und zu in der Gilde fragen ist ja nicht schlimm aber nicht immer)

Movementkrüppel die behaupten sie fahren Xk DPS allerdings dann immer in der ersten Voidzone/ beim Ersten AE schaden des Bosses sterben.

Fullquoter-als würd man nicht wissen worums geht -.-"

Leute die meinen es kommt auf Equip an, ich war auch schon zig mal Ulduar 10 und 25 hab allerdings nur 3 Teile daraus auf Grund von Dropp- und Würfelpech^^


----------



## Willer (9. August 2009)

ich reg mich im wow über garnix mehr auf ...

wenn ich irrgendwas im /2 sehe was ein wenig unnormal ist schmunze ich ich nur noch und gehe meinen taten nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn mich einer im /w mit irrgendend einen stuss anlabert ignorier ich das einfach und überles das ganz gekonnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn einer nicht die DPS fahren sollte der er normaleerweise auch fahre sollte fährt isses mir auch egal hab mehr mehr im recount das overheal-meter im blickfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn einer meint mich zuspamen zu müssen mit irrgeneinem unwichtigen scheiß dann liest die person "ihr werdet von willer ignoreirt" 

also um mal alles zusammen zu fassen 

!!! ICH REG MICH IM WOW NICHTMEHR AUF ES IST EIN SPIEL MEHR NICHT !!!!!


----------



## Synus (9. August 2009)

-Leute mit denen man nicht vernünftig reden kann.
-Disconnects.
-Leute, die sich für was besseres halten.
-Leute, die Streit suchen.
-Leute, die sofort Aufgeben.
-Hab ich schon Disconnects erwähnt?

will hier ja nicht als Menschenhasser dastehn...:/ ich find auch ne menge Leute richtig nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicetale1 (9. August 2009)

Hatte heute auch son Erlebnis mein Pala grad frisch 80 normal und nett im /2 gefragt ob mir einer kurz erklären könnte wie Pallypower funktioniert dann kam die antwort "l2p noob"


Hab dann aber trozdem noch ein gefunden


----------



## WeRkO (9. August 2009)

Achja, wer meinen Bier Comment nicht verstanden hat: Ich wollte damit ausdrücken das ich mich über Sachen welche in einem Spiel passieren nicht aufrege, immerhin hat dieses Spiel genau NULL mit der Realität zu tun, also warum aufregen? Es lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Elpidio (9. August 2009)

Wenn man während eines Kampfes mit Mobs mit "OMG! Noob!" angewhispert wird und von demjenigen sofort auf Igno gesetzt wird, damit man ihm nicht sagen kann, dass er seine Meinung für sich behalten soll.


----------



## Ykon (9. August 2009)

Seit WotLK nervt mich alles an WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Möp der Möpper (9. August 2009)

Ich hatte mal nen Heal Schamie in der Gruppe ( hatte vorerst nicht auf sein eq geguckt)
Der mich fragte: Wie viel Deff hast du ( war komplett epic Ulduar naxx 25 eq)?
Das fand in der neuen Instanz statt auf hero. 
Ich hab mich gefragt warum der den nicht gegen heilen kriege ich wirklich zuviel dmg NEIN....
Der heal schamane Trug Grün blaues eq unerzaubert gescheige denn gesockelt....
ich finde sowas mussnet sein... -.-


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. August 2009)

- Dumme Sprüche
- Beleidigungen
- kommentarlos Gruppe leaven

Und was mich am allermeißten aufregt?
SOMMERFERIEN ;(


----------



## Baldrius (9. August 2009)

was mir grad eben erst wieder passiert is, und was mich immer richtig aufregt is wenn die hälfte des raids nach 2 wipes leavt weil sie "keine reppkostn farm wolln". Ich mein sicher wenn der raid NUR aus wipes besteht dann isses sinnlos aber ich frag mich immer: wozu BRAUCHEN die die kohle denn so dringend? Was geht denen durch den schädel:" Oh mein gott, wenn wir noch öfter wipen dann muss ich ja 40 von mein 2000+ gold abgeben, also DAS darf ich nich riskiern!" -.-

Oh, und erst gestern: ne grp die mich wegen meim DPS (was meiner meinung nach sowieso n wert für typen is dies auch TIERISCH interressant finden zu wissen wie viele 5euro scheine mann bräuchte um sie einmal um den äquator zu legen-.-) anmeckern, UNGEACHTET der tatsache das ich die selbe hero (PDC) schon 4 mal auf normal und 2 mal auf hero durch hatte und der heiler zu doof war gleichzeitig den tank zu healn und der gruppe ab und zu mal nen heal zuzuwerfen xD

und abstürzende PCs aber das gehört hier jetz nich hin^^

und wenn hier jetz einer anwesend is der sich tierisch ein abfreuen kann wenn er und seine freunde sich ihre dps werte vorlesen können : DANN FLAMED MICH DOCH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (9. August 2009)

als ertses ich spieo auf amanthul also sollte es nciht allen bekannt sein wer ihn nciht kennt einfhc ma googeln xD


so nun kommt der psieler de rmich u den verstand bringert : Noobhunter


----------



## Frostbitten (9. August 2009)

Was mich in WoW nervt:

- Leute die den Handelschannel zuspammen und/oder irgendwelche dämlichen Aktionen anfangen, die zu einem Zuspammen des Channels führen (z.B. "schreibt mal alle KLAUSBÄRBEL xDDD"... an dieser Stelle schöne Grüße an die Gehirnakrobaten vom Server Anetheron)
- Leute die bei solchen Aktionen mitmachen
- Leute die Leet benutzen
- Leute die übertrieben mit Smilies um sich werfen ("xDDDDD"), wenn ich sowas schon seh muss ich unweigerlich auf einen IQ von unter 60 schließen
- (geistige) Kinder die meinen es wäre cool wenn man beim WoW spielen Alkohol trinkt (werdet Erwachsen und denkt mal ein bisschen über euer Leben nach)
- Leute die ohne Kommentar einfach die Gruppe verlassen wenn jemand einen Fehler machte
- Leute die mit unangebrachten Kommentaren die Gruppe verlassen wenn jemand einen Fehler machte
- Leute die meinen sie wären was besseres
- Leute die meinen dass früher alles besser war und ernsthaft behaupten sie wären mit einem Classic Server wunschlos glücklich
- Leute deren Sätze mit Rechtschreibfehlern gespickt sind, aber rumflamen weil einer "zu dumm wäre seine Klasse zu spielen" (man muss in seinem Leben Prioritäten setzen)
- Leute die behaupten sie wären Legastheniker, obwohl sie das gar nicht sind, nur weil sie keine zwei Sekunden aufbringen können um einen Satz nochmal durchzulesen bevor sie auf ENTER drücken (das ist eine verdammt ernste Sache über die man keine Witze macht!!!)
- Leute die alles Groß schreiben (so jemanden kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen)
- Leute die behaupten dass Activision Schuld am "Untergang von WoW" hat (ein großes DANKE an euch Wirtschaftsgurus da draußen)
- Leute die das Wort "Casual" benutzen
- Leute die in ihren Namen irgendwelchen ASCII Code benutzen (ist euch eigentlich klar dass ihr deshalb einen riesen Nachteil habt, weil euch einfach viele nicht anschreiben können)
- Leute die einen um irgendwas anbetteln
- Leute die meinen man müsste eine gewissen "Mindest-Online-Zeit" haben um in der Gilde bleiben zu können
- Leute die immer von "Blizz" reden als ob das eine Person wäre die das alles managed ("Ey Blizz soll doch mal [...]")
- Leute die meinen man könnte doch einfach nen neuen Instanzserver einrichten um die Probleme mit den Instanzen zu beheben (wenn das so wäre dann würden die Verantwortlichen das doch auch machen
- Leute die überhaupt nich wissen was das Wort Instanz eigentlich bedeutet und woher es kommt
- Leute die NULL Ahnung von Programmieren haben, aber meinen sie hätten das Geheimrezept um irgendetwas besser zu machen


So, das war jetz sicher nicht alles, aber das fiel mir jetzt spontan mal ein.
Die Überschrift hätte wohl eher so heißen sollen:
"Was mich an der WoW Community nervt:"


----------



## Raoul9753 (9. August 2009)

Leute die rumjammern: WoW ist ja seit WotLK sooo schlecht geworden, Seit WotLK nervt mich alles an WoW, Früher war alles viel besser, aber trotzdem nicht genug Eier haben, um dann einfach zu sagen "War schön, aber es gefällt mir nicht mehr" und ihren Acc kündigen...

DPS fragen und EQ-Kontrolle vor Innis

Leute die scheinbar meinen, sie hätten ihren Char schon als vollpros mit full epic EQ und Level 80 angefangen


----------



## noizycat (9. August 2009)

Leute die pausenlos WoW flamen, aber fleißig weiterspielen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Paar Nervgründe, die immer wieder mal auftauchen, hab einige übernommen:

- dass sich PVP so beschissen aufs PVE auswirkt ... ätzend
- Leute, die Klassen verteufeln oder als "OP" bezeichnen, bes. wenn die eigene Klasse stark genug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- LAAAAAAAAGS ... das neue BG geht mal gar nicht 
- "weitere Instanzen können nicht gestartet werden"
- Disconnects im Raid/WoW Error in ner Gruppe
- Wenn man nach einem Neustart direkt ersetzt wurde, auch wenn der nur ne Minute gedauert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Leute, die beim 1. Wipe die Gruppe verlassen, egal ob wortlos oder mit sinnlosen Flames ...
- Leute mit völlig überzogenen Vorstellungen (z.B. bei DPS, HPS, Tanklife, "U25 Clearruns" XD), die WoW scheinbar als Arbeit sehen
- Leute, die sicn ständig von 80ern durch Instanzen ziehen lassen, und einen Normalleveler dann im Kloster (!!!) nach der DPS fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Leute, die nicht kapieren, dass man eine Instanz kennen kann, auch wenn man noch nicht voll mit deren Equip ausgestattet ist (Würfelpech, 2. Char ..)
- Leute, die selbst nix können, aber jeden anderen kritisieren
- Leute, deren Sätze mit Rechtschreibfehlern gespickt sind, die aber rumflamen, weil einer "zu dumm wäre seine Klasse zu spielen"
- Leute die keinerlei Spaß beim Raiden zulassen, genauso wie Leute, die es viel zu lasch angehen ... eine gute Mischung machts
- Gruppen, die keine Melees wollen, weil sie denken, mit FernDDS wäre alles leichter, und dann so darauf fixiert sind, dass sie lieber irgendwelche Deppen mitnehmen als Leute, die was können ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Ninjainvites, wo man auf Nachfrage keine Antwort bekommt 
- Ninjalootende PMs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- immer wieder auf bestimmte Items zu verlieren
- Leute die mich damit aufziehen, dass sie mehr Würfelglück haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Spammer, egal ob in der 2 oder im Raidchannel
- Leute, die bewusst andere Spieler behindern, und sich dabei urkomisch finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Leute, die für die einfachsten Quests zu blöd sind, weil das Questlog ein Fremdwort ist
- Leute, die etwas fragen oder Hilfe wollen, aber keinerlei Dankbarkeit zeigen bzw. völlig beratungsresistent sind 
- Leute, die meinen, das früher alles besser war und die ernsthaft behaupten, sie wären mit einem Classic Server wunschlos glücklich
- Leute, die in ihren Namen irgendwelchen ASCII Code benutzen (s.o.)
- Leute, die NULL Ahnung von Programmieren haben, aber meinen, sie hätten das Geheimrezept um irgendetwas besser zu machen

Hmm, merke wieder, dass ich mich kaum über das Spiel an sich aufrege ... oft sinds die Spieler. Oder die Technik ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: 
Im Forum nerven mich:
- Threads zu jedem Scheiss, den man mit 2 Klicks selber findet. Und zu dem es schon 100 andere Themen gibt.
- Wenn die paar sinnvollen Antworten eines Threads in 99% Flame untergehen.
- "Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ... " Geht Mutti fragen!
- Leute, die zu doof zum Schreiben sind, und auf Kritik mit Hans reagieren. Nutzt das lieber zum Lernen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Trolle/ Leute, die´s beim 1. mal nicht raffen, wenn ihr Thread geschlossen wird ...


Edit:

- Dass man mittlerweile fast nur noch 1  Skillung nutzen "darf", um ja jeden kleinen DPS-Punkt rauszuquetschen ... byebye Experimente ^^
- Leute, die NIE Buffzeug mithaben und sich nur durchschlauchen. Nein, ich habe keinen Bock, als einzige zu Angeln und dann 100 mal am Stück allein das elende Fischmahl aufzustellen. Da esse ich lieber mein Solofood! *grummel*
- Leute, die sich zwar fröhlich an der Gildenbank bedienen, die Möglichkeit etwas einzuzahlen aber gekonnt ignorieren ... *Schloss anbring*


----------



## Wolfed (9. August 2009)

Das man schon seid Wochen selten in die Instanzen kommt!


----------



## AlleriaCrador (9. August 2009)

Also was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann sind DK's, die ein mischequip tragen, d.h dmg, heal und tank equip


----------



## hey dude (9. August 2009)

killercookie schrieb:


> Leute, die beim Malygos Raid meinen sie müssten in ihrem T7-set die frisch in den Raid gekommenen T8.5 Heilpalas flammen...
> 
> "ZoMg RoFl Ey alda kakk healpalazz fuckk off wir sind vorhin nur gewiped wegen so einem kakkb00n"


Öhm... Vielleicht sind es gerade die Leute mit den T7-Sets die vor 3.1 Malygos bis zum umfallen gemacht haben? Und vielleicht war der Pala zu oft in Archavrons Kammer und hält sich für den imba r0xx0r healer, der es nicht nötig hat in p2 in eine Blase zu hüpfen? Alles rein hypothetisch...
Ich finds schade, dass man im "Freeloot-Zeitalter" in der Welt von Warcraft equip mit spielerischem Können und Erfahrung gleichsetzt.
Das nervt mich.

Aber wahrscheinlich war der T7 Typ wirklich nur ein kleiner Stunkmacher, der keine Ahnung hat^^



Kildran schrieb:


> -leute die seit WotLK spielen und glauben das 95 % aller spieler casuals sind und die angeblichen 5 % hardcore raider sich verpissen sollen und dabei      auch noch von blizzard unterstützt werden obwohl das zahlenverhältnis laut meiner erfahrung mal sowas von falsch ist


Ich denk auch, dass mittlerweile viele Leute ein ganz falschen Bild von den WoW-Spieler haben, weil sie einfach nie den 70er Content richtig erlebt haben, (vom 60er ganz zu schweigen...) oder noch nie mit Niveau geraidet haben.




KillswitchEngage schrieb:


> Leute die immer dazu schreiben müssen, dass sie angetrunken sind^^


Ach komm, lass sie doch. Wenn sie sonst nichts haben, mit dem sie angeben können, ausser ihrem imbastischen Alkoholwert von 0.3%. (wo isn auf der Tastatur das Promille Zeichen?)
Ich meine Schurken Posen ja auch immer mit ihren olololol-80%-critratings. Gleiches Prinzip nur im RL^^




zwera schrieb:


> was mich aufregt ist der komplette patch 3.2....^^und mit jedem patch wird mehr tot genervt um genervt und was weis ich..manschmal hab ich das gefühl das die leute bei blizz nichts zu tun haben...
> hey heute nerven wir den dann pushen wir morgen den....
> wer das spiel länger spielt weiss was ich meine....
> 2. freeloot in naxx (früher musste mann was tun,heute 3 ids und zack wenn man etwas glück hat super equip...und ulduar...naja t8,5 gibts auch in emalon...jetzt bald t9,5)
> ...


/signoooooo
Punkt 1+2 wollt ich fast genau so schreiben. Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch ein danke und
/hutab




Murgul5 schrieb:


> Spieler die nie Datenbanken zum suchen von Quests/Gegenständen usw. benutzen (ab und zu in der Gilde fragen ist ja nicht schlimm aber nicht immer)
> 
> Movementkrüppel die behaupten sie fahren Xk DPS allerdings dann immer in der ersten Voidzone/ beim Ersten AE schaden des Bosses sterben.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, genau meine Meinung! Witzig geschrieben auch noch.



Frostbitten schrieb:


> - Leute die Leet benutzen
> - Leute die übertrieben mit Smilies um sich werfen ("xDDDDD"), wenn ich sowas schon seh muss ich unweigerlich auf einen IQ von unter 60 schließen
> - Leute die behaupten sie wären Legastheniker, obwohl sie das gar nicht sind, nur weil sie keine zwei Sekunden aufbringen können um einen Satz nochmal durchzulesen bevor sie auf ENTER drücken (das ist eine verdammt ernste Sache über die man keine Witze macht!!!)


Zu den Smilies:
Der kleine Bruder von nem RL-Freund hat seinen "eigenen" Smile erfunden. Der Näserich: :^)
Ich könnt ihm jedes mal eine hauen wenn er den bringt (und er macht den echt bei jeder noch so unpassenden Gelegenheit).



antijump schrieb:


> -Hexenmeister die ständig adellasss im raid machen und damit denn heiler nerven


Regst dich wohl auch über Diszipriests auf, die dem Tank den Schild geben und ihm so ein paar Wut-Punkte vermiesen^^


Na gut, hab jetzt recht viel zitiert. Aber nur weil sonst schon alles genannt wurde, was ich schreiben wollte. Ah nee, einen hab ich noch:

Mich regen Leute auf, die in crossroads stehen und nach einem Port nach Orgrimmar fragen... da krieg ich echt son Hals!
Ich bin die Strecke früher zu Fuss gelaufen um "Gold" zu sparen xD


mfg Dude


----------



## Slaargh (9. August 2009)

Das ich auf meine Freundin nicht [Brust - Gewaltige Werte] zaubern kann... und ich kann sie nicht mit 16 Beweglichkeit sockeln...




Das ist doch total doof...


----------



## Pommesbude2 (9. August 2009)

- Leute die im /2 Channel spammen
- Ein DuDu auf Alleria der nur rumspammt und mit seinem Tundramammut vorm AH rumsteht und schrott schreibt.
- Er tut als würde er besoffen sein
- Niveaulose / Beleidigende Sachen etc
- Mangelndes Wissen aber mit T8 rumrennen
- Rexxorx
- Shadowkillers
- "AllyTOD"
- "Shadowcrit"
- Ironforge AH yeller
- Ironforge AH brücken rumsteher
- Mutter Witze
- Plummskühe
*- Vergelter Palas!!*


----------



## Grobii (9. August 2009)

1. leute, die sich aufregen, wenn sich im 1 oder 2 channel normal unterhalten wird (kein spamen!) -> man channel leaven
2. was richtig nervt weswegen ich schon überlege aufzuhören sind raidgruppen, die dich als nicht komplett t 100 (hallo ironie) ausgerüstet nicht mitnehmen wollen und die total unrealistische dps werte verlangen. jeder fängt mal klein an und ohne in raidgruppen zu kommen, wird das nichts mit top ausrüstung. ausgenommen heros bis zum umfallen für marken und dann eintauschen halt. 
3. regen mich die leute auf, die meinen punkt 2 nicht verstehen und mich deshalb als kacknoob bezeichnen - unsinn ich spiel seit 3 jahren -.-
4. bm hunter ist ohne ende generft worden. der hat mal so schön schaden gemacht. jetzt halt mittelklasse, aber tuts ja noch.
5. leute, die bm hunter für überflüssig halten. ich beschwer mich auch nicht über schattenpriester.


----------



## Contemptio (9. August 2009)

-Untote Schurken die einen zum Duell herausfordern und dann flamen, wie schlecht man doch sei (selbst wenn man gewinnt Oo)
-"LFM Naxx 10, nur Leute mit T8, allen ulduar heroic acms und >200d played"...
-Blutelfen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. August 2009)

ich hasse dumme menschen.....also geschätzte 90% der wow spieler.


----------



## Kerath (9. August 2009)

Wenn Leute screens machen und dort alle Namen rauslöschen... aber zum Ende ein "xxx ignoriert euch" steht das nicht unkenntlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suchen dd 3,5k dps für irgend ne ini ^^

oder bin mage dd 4k dps (kann nen mage noch was anderes als dd sein ?)

oder ganz neu ! Bah hier sind 5 Leute unter Level 80 im AV verp.... euch kag.. allys (ui man kann nun im bg leveln, das passt wohl wieder einigen net)


----------



## Karius (9. August 2009)

- Threads eröffnen und genau das Fragen, was im Sticky erklärt wird. 

- Schwachsinn lesen müssen. 
(Aktuelles Beispiel: 
Ich: Von Lvl 1-35 ist es so XXX.
Antwort: Voll Quatsch ey, mit 60 ist es so!!
Ich: (In Gedanken) Herr gib ihm Hirn und zwei Augen um zu lesen. )


----------



## Angelsilver (9. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Seit WotLK nervt mich alles an WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mich erst seit patch 3.2^^


----------



## Alpax (9. August 2009)

hey schrieb:


> wo isn auf der Tastatur das Promille Zeichen?




&#8240;  ==> Alt drücken (mit dem Finger drauf bleiben) und auf dem Ziffernblock die Zahlen 0137 drücken ... dann Alt wieder loslassen


----------



## _Yo_ (9. August 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> 3 Wörter:
> 
> Die deutsche Community.
> 
> ...




Also ich spiele auch auf nem englischen Server und die Communety steht dem in nichts nach..gestern erst nen Typen gehabt der sich total aufgeregt hat das wir beim Xt bei 5% oder so beim frist try gewiped sind und dann ewig bockig war und nicht anfangen wollte..(er war einer der tanks)

Im endeffekt haben wir dann irgendwann gepullt er ist geleavt und wir haben den mit 9 und nur einem Tank gemacht..aber richtig Kindergarten was der abgezogen hat..zumal er sich damit die ganze ID versaut hat.


Achso und ich hasse es mit meinem Priesttwink die normalen wotlk inis zu heilen..da muss ich vielleicht mal alle 10sec was zaubern..>.<


----------



## Irath (9. August 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> - Dumme Sprüche
> - Beleidigungen
> - kommentarlos Gruppe leaven
> 
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was mich (neben Sommerferien) auch aufregt:
*Vergelter Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG,
Irath
*


----------



## Turiandor Jenkins (9. August 2009)

Urgh ^^

Mich nervt nur eins richtig: Pausen in Raids! Vorallem wenn die erste schon nach einer Stunde ist.. nicht das ich kein Verständnis dafür hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. aber mindestens 3 stunden muss man sich bei ner random grp in naxx doch einplanen können und wissen ob man kann, grr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Klar, bei manchen Gründen ist ne Pause in ordnung) ... Aber naja,kann des net ab..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grabsch (9. August 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> - Wow Paare Typ: Frau total dumm und redet wie ein Wasserfall , Mann + Gildenhomies sind extra nett zu ihr.



Ja denen könnte ich auch ins Gesicht treten. 


Was mich noch nervt?

Leute in diesem Forum die ständig mit "/" schreiben:
/sign
/vote 4 colse
/reported

Inkompetente Kacknoobs denen man alles fünf mal erklären kann ohne das sie es verstehen.

Palas im Pvp, die komischerweise nie generft werden.

Die Leute die einem schreiben das man aufhören soll zu heulen wenn man nur einmal etwas schreibt was einen nicht passt (mimimi etc).

Postpusher in diesem Forum (darf man Namen nennen?).


Und was mich am meisten nervt:

*/w me

hört auf damit!


*Davon abgesehen wundere ich mich warum der Tread noch nicht geschlossen ist, ein ähnlicher wurde vor kurzem geschlossen mit der Begründung:


> Es geht hier nicht darum, wie man es ändern könnte oder aus welchen Gründen es geschieht, sondern nur darum, dass es dich nervt


----------



## Retiarius (9. August 2009)

am meisten nerven die Mitspieler auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe an vielen Tagen das Gefühl, dass es gar keine Rollenspieler mehr gibt (und ich hab mich noch nicht mal auf nem PVP-Server verirrt)

Mir begegnen Chars mit "tollen, einfallsreichen"- aus englischen Wörtern zusammengesetzte - Namen - gerne auch mit diversen Akzenten bestückt, damit der "einzigartige" Name auch genutzt werden kann

Ständig wird man angetextet, warum man noch soooo eine schlechte Rüstung hat, warum man zu wenig Schaden macht... Dieses ständige Vergleichen und das Reduzieren des Charakters auf "dps" und "T-Rüstungen" geht mir auf dem Keks.... was ist aus dem guten alten "leben und leben lassen" (oder war´s sterben und sterben lassen???) geworden? Im real Life labbere ich an der Tankstelle ja auch nicht jeden an, warum er nur 10 Jahre alten ´n japanischen Kleinwagen fährt anstatt n protzigen Italiener...

Lustig sind auch immer die Whisper-Aktionen: "Tank?" "wie bitte?" "ey bissu Tank" "nein, ich bin Schmied" "hä? - du noob ich will wissen ob du tankst!" "nein ich schmiede...und mein Metkonsum geht Dich nichts an" -spätestens da kassiere ich immer ein igno oder zumindest ne wüste Spamschimpftriade... Kinders ich bin nun mal ein Taurenschmied, der sich in der Not zum Krieger ausbilden ließ... ich kann doch auch nichts für meinen Lebenslauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (9. August 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das ich auf meine Freundin nicht [Brust - Gewaltige Werte] zaubern kann... und ich kann sie nicht mit 16 Beweglichkeit sockeln...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der gefällt mir


----------



## Moshuna (9. August 2009)

> - Wow Paare Typ: Frau total dumm und redet wie ein Wasserfall , Mann + Gildenhomies sind extra nett zu ihr.



richtig sign ! wohlmöglich noch son kleines zierliches mädchen und alle sind nett.

mich regt es auf wenn leute fragen "suche gruppe für xy ??" oder "suche VZ für xy ????"
meistens dann mit nem RUdel an satzzeichen.


und wenn man dann leute anschreibt kommt erst flame dann ignore XD


----------



## Der Donner (9. August 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> mich regt es auf wenn leute fragen "suche gruppe für xy ??" oder "suche VZ für xy ????"
> meistens dann mit nem RUdel an satzzeichen.
> 
> 
> und wenn man dann leute anschreibt kommt erst flame dann ignore XD



omg, ja, hast Recht ....
Wenn jemand schreibt "Suchen noch Tank für xy hc dann go???", frag ich auch oft, ob er sich nicht sicher ist, oder warum er nach einem normalen Satz ein (oder mehrere) Fragezeichen stellt.

Was mich auch manchmal (je nach Laune) aufregt sind so Unarten, die sich mittlerweile eingebürgert haben.
"Du hast kein gutes Equip*T*" etc

oder Raidleader, die 3k dps vorraussetzen (an sich nicht schlimm!) und dann selbst noch mit überwiegend grünen und blauen Sachen mitgehen und irgendwo bei 1,5k sind.


----------



## wonder123 (9. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> per Sufu hab ich nichts gefunden deshalb erstell ich nen neuen Thread.
> 
> ...



ganz ehrlich...ich glaube das is ne neue mode unter den juwe leute...bis vor kurzem konnte ich mir das prsima mahcen lassn und wenn man heute einen juwe danach fragt heißt es...haha du gimp ich amch dir das selber...


----------



## WeRkO (9. August 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich...ich glaube das is ne neue mode unter den juwe leute...bis vor kurzem konnte ich mir das prsima mahcen lassn und wenn man heute einen juwe danach fragt heißt es...haha du gimp ich amch dir das selber...



Heute besteht auch ne Chance nen Epic Gem drin zu haben :>


----------



## Kaltunk (9. August 2009)

Goldseller, die einen anwhispern und mit ihren 4,95$/100g werben -.-

Direkt /igno und Spam melden.. Aber die gibt es immer wieder.

Oder die Goldseller haben mittlerweile auch neue Methoden. Die erstellen sich viele Orc Schurken, laufen nach OG und sterben da irgendwie und ihre Leichen ergeben einen Text. Der Text ist natürlich die Goldseller-Homepage.. ^^

Naja, was die alles machen -.-

MfG Kaltunk


----------



## WeRkO (9. August 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Oder die Goldseller haben mittlerweile auch neue Methoden. Die erstellen sich viele Orc Schurken, laufen nach OG und sterben da irgendwie und ihre Leichen ergeben einen Text. Der Text ist natürlich die Goldseller-Homepage.. ^^



Hihi, das machen mittlerweile auch normale Spieler. Auf Destromath gabs vor kurzer Zeit den Schriftzug eines recht bekannten Spielers auf dem Boden zu lesen, natürlich auf lauter toten Orcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (9. August 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Oder die Goldseller haben mittlerweile auch neue Methoden. Die erstellen sich viele Orc Schurken, laufen nach OG und sterben da irgendwie und ihre Leichen ergeben einen Text. Der Text ist natürlich die Goldseller-Homepage.. ^^
> MfG Kaltunk



Das würde ich gerne mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich finde Leute am nervigsten, die den Handelschannel mit ihrem Angebot/ihrer Nachfragen zuspammen.
Bsp:
-suche lederer für beinverbesserung
-suche lederer für beinverbesserung
-suche lederer für beinverbesserung
-suche lederer für beinverbesserung
-suche lederer für beinverbesserung
-suche lederer für beinverbesserung
....


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (9. August 2009)

Naja Aufregen wäre zuviel gesagt

aber solche Geschichten stimmen mich etwas unentspannt ^^

Ich war gestern mit meinem Twink Ahn Kahet als Tank sah einen Spieler aus der Twinkgilde wo Ich früher mal war. Ich nenne diese Gilde für mich liebevoll Egoclan doch sei es drum

Ich frag den Dk wer denn sein Main ist und er antwortet mir in bester Gimpmanier

"xxxxxxxx Schutzkrieger, T8,T8,5 Equipt und so PP"

Ich dachte eigentlich das der Name reicht doch irgendwie meinte er mit seinem T8 / T8,5 rumzuposen in einer normalen Frage. bei sowas kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Aber einmal Gimp immer Gimp macht er dann Bedarf als Dk auf en Lederteil wegen Haste mit 75 oder so ^^

@C... Wenn du das jetzt liest sry aber das war schon etwas peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minolele (9. August 2009)

und dann noch:

leute die sich auf nem pvp server anmelden und sich dann darüber aufregen, dass böse allies oder böse hordies sie töten ... so is das nunmal.. horde gegen allianz.. schon vergessen? dabei spielen lvl und derzeitiger hp-stand echt keine rolle.. so is das nunmal im krieg.. - was kommt denn als nächstes? leute die sich av anmelden und sich dann aufregen dass sie nich in ruhe angeln können?

hört mal bitte auf übelst rumzuheulen... ...zur leiche rennen, weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..ansonsten einfach mal auf nen pve server wechseln.

es gab mal zeiten da hat man wild umhergegankt und sich danach mit der gegenpartei im forum getroffen
...und es kamen posts wie "jo das war lustig" oder "gut gespielt" .. heutzutage sind alle nur noch am rumheulen..


----------



## Kimbini (9. August 2009)

Es gibt eigentlich nur eins, was mich massiv nervt:

Zusätzliche Instanzen können nicht gestartet werden, bitte versucht es später noch eimal


----------



## Kahadan (9. August 2009)

Das mit den Instanzen habe ich noch nie in meinem WoWLeben gesehen^^

Ich bin aber auch dankbar dafür


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. August 2009)

mich stören raidleiter die bestimmte dps vorraussetzen. das ist sowas von schwachsinnig.
ich sag da immer das ich 12k dps fahre. und da ist nichtmal gelogen, schließlich gibt es bosse die einen pushen (thaddius bspw).
dps sind sowas von nichtssagend, da grundsätzlich bossabhängig und welche buffs man hat.
gearcheck kann ich da noch eher verstehen. wobei auch da öfters die schlecht equipten mehr schaden fahren.

am meisten stören mich leute die ständig afk gehen. das hält nur unnötig auf. gerade wenns kurz vorm bosskampf ist.

mehr fällt mir jetzt gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Azashar (9. August 2009)

Leute die sich auf RP-Servern Legûlas nennen und wenn man sie drauf anspricht sagen:"Nö der Name is mir mal so nebenbei eingefallen."
Neeeeeeein er hat nicht an Legolas gedacht. Btw spielt er einen B11 Hunter. Neeeeein nicht Legolas xD


----------



## Tharinn (9. August 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> -solche Threads [<- zur Verdeutlichung hinzugefügt!]
> 
> /sign
> 
> ...



- Leute, die Leute, die in solchen Threads mit "-solche Threads" antworten auch noch signen und Leute, die sich über Leute aufregen, die über alles meckern und es trotzdem noch wagen, WoW zu spielen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (9. August 2009)

mich nerven die ganzen WoW Spieler !!


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Skylo (9. August 2009)

mich nervt es, das die ignore liste nur sowenig namen schluckt, besonders dienstag nacht um kurz vor 3 ist echt wirklich kaum auszuhalten was da im chat abgeht...


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2009)

Skylo schrieb:


> mich nervt es, das die ignore liste nur sowenig namen schluckt, besonders dienstag nacht um kurz vor 3 ist echt wirklich kaum auszuhalten was da im chat abgeht...



Ich glaube dafür gibt es ein Addon. Damit fasst die Igno Liste einiges mehr an Namen


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. August 2009)

du bist von maly, oder?^^


----------



## Synus (9. August 2009)

Skylo schrieb:


> mich nervt es, das die ignore liste nur sowenig namen schluckt, besonders dienstag nacht um kurz vor 3 ist echt wirklich kaum auszuhalten was da im chat abgeht...



Sonst kann man auch den Channel abschalten.

PS: GZ zu deinem ersten Post seit 3 jahren xD


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2009)

siehe hier. Und der Nächste der glaubt er müsste völlig belangloses verbreiten erhält dafür eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (9. August 2009)

Leute die blaue Items aus der ini entzaubern und nach der instanz "vergessen" (hust) die splitter zu verteilen.


----------



## hordetoaster (9. August 2009)

55-60 dk´s im bg die sich dann mit ihren top´equipt für nichts geil fühlen und meinen sie wären der king owohl sie ungelogen nur Tod und verfall und vielleicht noch eine andere attake machen


----------



## emustaro (9. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> -Leute die den /2-Channel mit "Deine Mutter"-Witzen vollspammen
> -Menschen,die nach einem Wipe die Gruppe mit einem"scheiß kackn00bs" verabschieden
> -Leute,die sich nicht belehren lassen
> -Leute mit Ebaychars
> ...




richtig!!!

dazu  noch die Chuck norris witze
und jäger die rumheulen  das se streitkolben tragen wollen ^^



mfg emu


----------



## Voltargon (9. August 2009)

oocler die auf nem rp server sind, und dann auch noch die rpler anmachen, weil se rp machen ...
schlimm genug das se ooc machen, nein auch noch flamen weil jemand rp macht, sowas idiotisches ist für mich das nervigste an wow!!


----------



## Battlecattle (9. August 2009)

Was mich am meisten nervt: 

Leute, welche sich darüber beschweren, das causals, wie ich, auch mal ein paar nette items bekommen, weil sie damit dann nicht mehr vor Dala-Bank posen können
Leute, die Mitspieler für ne simple Heroinstanz suchen und 4,5k Dps verlangen
Allys, die seit dem Patch, einen Hordechar auf dem gleichen PVP-Server haben und diesen dazu nutzen um den Hordler zu flamen, welche sich nicht einfach haben ganken lassen, sondern sich gewehrt haben.
wenn Hordler sich untereinander questmobs klauen/taggen/wegfarmen, macht das mit den Allies die hams verdient, but we are family!

Was ich eher lustig finde, sind Schurken, welche sich extra das Hasserfüllte Gladiator Set farmen und unter zu Hilfenahme aller CDs den ganzen Tag lang andere zu ganken wenn sie im Kampf mit mobs sind und ihnen dann sogar noch nachfliegen wenn die sich rezzen und wegfliegen... get a life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith:
Yeah genauso Leute, wie Masterlord gehen mir aufn Sack...
Wie sagt der Kölner?
Man muss auch jönne könne...


----------



## Masterlord (9. August 2009)

Das was mich jetzt ab patch 3.2 am meisten aufregt sind die leute die schon die brust und kopf von t8,5 haben und noch grüne sachen an haben nur weil die jeden tag alle herso gehen oder die leute die den t8,5 Kopf + Brust haben und noch nicht mal Ulduar 25er waren oder bis general im 10er


----------



## Bloodace (9. August 2009)

ich wurde mal in der gurubashi arena ( oder wie das geschrieben wird ) geflamt weil ich mich , als alli , mit einem horde heal pala zusammen getan hab um ne 5er gruppen zu killen ( alle 80 , das prob war halt der pala konnte mich nich heilen ... aber als dk mit pvp skillung reicht der heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) . 
Wir haben sie gekillt und sie meinten dann : OHA wie low du bist.... tust des mich nem hordler zussamen !!!
hä? xD wir ham die geowned und die sagen das ich / wir low sind? -.-


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (9. August 2009)

Leute die sich über die neuen Patches aufregen und nicht wissen wie man "Nerf" richtig schreibt (nerv -.-)
Wem das Spiel nichtmehr gefällt, kann gerne aufhören. Aber nein, die Leute die am lautesten Heulen wie kacke WoW geworden ist, die spielen am längsten. Suchtis halt.
Mir gefällt WoW mehr als früher, weil auch ich endlich mal in 2 bis 4 Stunden etwas erreichen kann ohne dafür meine ganze Freizeit opfern zu müssen und mir mein Hintern schmerzt.


----------



## CrazyDisco (9. August 2009)

Ninjainvites regen mich auf.
Und wenn man dann diese Invites ablehnt wird man meistens noch von wildfremden Menschen geflamet, wieso man das denn macht.


----------



## Cloymax (9. August 2009)

Jäger die alles pullen mit ihrer tollen Irreführung obwohl weder tank noch heal rdy ist. Ausserdem T8-DD's die denken alle müssten so gut equipt sein wie sie und noch nie was von Irreführung, Schurkenhandel usw gehört haben.
Jäger die OHNE Irreführung pullen, sich totstellen und dann angeben.


----------



## Prättcha (9. August 2009)

Wenn man mit einem T7-Equipten Char nicht in eine Herogruppe eingeladen wird, und dann nicht einmal eine Antwort auf die Frage kriegt, "wieso kann ich nicht mit?"

Immerhin reicht T7 für eine Hero.


----------



## Stroog (9. August 2009)

Was mich an WoW nervt sind diese ganzen Suchtis die das Game ja ach so scheisse finden aber da trotzdem nicht von loskommen.

Genau so nervt es mich wenn irgendwelche Möchtegernpros immer davon reden das man sich früher alles erarbeiten musste... das mag ja alles so gewesen sein - aber WoW entwickelt sich weiter - und ARBEIT ist sicher was anderes als monatelang im Molten Core rumzugimpen... Es wird schliesslich niemand dazu gezwungen und es hängt auch keine Existenz daran...

Desweiteren nerven mich diese ganzen "ESL" Kiddies die meinen WoW wäre ein EsportsTitel ( was ja leider auch BLizz so sieht)...  aber um zu dem Thema alles zu sagen reicht der Forenplatz wohl nicht aus.

Last but not Least nerven 80% der Community, die aus irgendwelchen Minderwertigkeitskomplexen herraus nicht einsehen können das Blizz nunmal nicht nach Ihren persönlichen Wünschen herraus, sondern aus Profitstreben agiert - jedes mal wenn Ich lese das irgendjemand schreibt Blizz wäre geldgeil könnte ich in den Monitor treten... die sind eine börsendotierter Konzern.... Unglaublich das einige Kacknoobs Blizz da Geldgeilheit vorwerfen... Denkt Ihr die machen das weil die da Bock drauf haben und nix besseres zu tun haben ?

Sorry wenn ich mich grade aufrege... aber das sind halt so Sachen die mich auf die Palme bringen...


----------



## zhorin (9. August 2009)

Ich kann nicht ab ...

- Leute die bei allem was sie schreiben gefühlte 1 Mio Rechtschreibfehler drin haben - ja 80% der WoW Community hat LRS
- Leute die permanent nach DPS fragen obwohl man in T8,5 neben ihnen steht ( wollen 4k DPs für Naxx25 machen aber selbst nur 1,5 k weil noch grün/blau )
- die ewige Goldspammerei
- GMs die immer länger brauchen für ne Antwort
- das gerade nach nem Patch die halbe Gilde immer net Raiden kann, weil sie ja ohne ihre Unitframes und 1000 Addons nimmer spielen können 
- Leute die rumheulen der Content sei zu schwer, aber einfach zu dumm sind mal auf ein Bossemote zu achten oder mal NICHT in die Wolken zu laufen bei Yogg
- RL die immer wieder die selben Naps mitnehmen die trotz gleichem Equip nur die Hälfte des Schadens machen
- das im Raid fast nur Meleezeugs droppt - alle Melees haben alle Waffen aber erst 3 Caster haben eine bekommen 
- generell alle Todesritter,Schurken,Druiden.Krieger der anderen Fraktion die mich immer ganken
- das man sobald man nicht zu dumm ist mal auf Bossmod Meldungen oder Emotes zu achten gleich als ProGamer ohne RL abgestempelt wird ( und ja man kann den Content mit 1-3 Raidtagen in der Woche clear haben )
- das Lowbob Tanks rumheulen man würde overnuken als DD, aber selbst gerade mal soviel Aggro machen das ein Hunterpet keine Aggro bekommt
- das bei Raidbeginn immer noch 10 Mann geportet werden müssen - ja wer portet denn dann die Hexer mal ??
- Leute die IMMER zu spät zum Raid kommen
- Leute die immer an den selben Stellen Disconnects haben 
- Leute die wegen F*** Addons Discos im Bossfight haben, aber sich nicht davon trennen können
- Leute die sich im Random Raid Items "loggen"
- Leute die einem aus dem Raid kicken, weil man ja nicht mit noch einem Hexer um ein Item würfeln will
- Leute die schon vor Raidbeginn einen anheulen dass sie ja unbedingt Item XY vom Boss brauchen, dann direkt nach dem Pull sterben und AFK sind do das ein BR net durchkommt aber sofort zum Loot wieder da sind
- Leute die während/nach der Lootverteilung immer rumflamen
- Leute die meinen PVP-Arena > all - alles andere sind nur Gimps etc.
- Der VergelterPala an sich
- dieses ganze "lol" "rofl" "krazz" "!!!1111"
- Leute die mit englischem Client spielen


----------



## araos (9. August 2009)

zhorin schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht ab ...
> 
> [...]
> 
> - Leute die mit englischem Client spielen




Was hast du gegen mich nur wenn ich das lieber in englisch lese, wobei das spiel bzw. die Eigennamen ja eh im original englisch waren ?

Was mich nervt sind, tanks die bei  20% mana den boss und die gruppe daneben pullen....


----------



## Stevster (9. August 2009)

Was mich aufregt?
Ich gehe in eine Gruppe die nen Heiler bzw Tank sucht (hab deff warri und resto Druid) und was sehe ich in der grp? Vergelter, Furys, Shadows, Eulen, Blut DK´s .... Dass sich manche hybridklassen angeblich zu fein sind etwas anständiges zu amchen. Aber dann wenn tank oder heal sachen droppen gleich need machen und sec schreien!


----------



## Hubautz (9. August 2009)

Stevster schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt?
> Dass sich manche hybridklassen angeblich zu fein sind etwas anständiges zu amchen.


Was soll denn bitte der Schwachsinn? Darf ich keinen Shadow spielen? Muss ich, nur weil ich einen Priester habe automatisch heilen? „Was anständiges“, wenn ich das schon höre.
Frag mal die ganzen dmg-caster wie die sich über Eulen und Shadows im Raid freuen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Was soll denn bitte der Schwachsinn? Darf ich keinen Shadow spielen? Muss ich, nur weil ich einen Priester habe automatisch heilen? &#8222;Was anständiges&#8220;, wenn ich das schon höre.
> Frag mal die ganzen dmg-caster wie die sich über Eulen und Shadows im Raid freuen.



/sign

Vielleicht haben manche auch kein geld für Dual Spec
wie ich.


----------



## Phenyl19 (9. August 2009)

-Goldseller
-leute die rumweinen das es zu schwer/leicht ist
-Tanks die keine Aggro halten können
-geflame,gruppensuche etc. im /2
-Ninjalooter
-whipen wenn der boss bei 3% oder weniger ist
-hohe repkosten


----------



## Trorg (9. August 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> -leute die bei uns auf'm server (Zirkel also RP) shadowkiller etc heißen und den handelschannel mit ^^ rofl und lol zu spammen



Sagt der Char der sich Jânâinâ nennt und sich vor Schnörkel nicht retten kann *grinz*
Made my day

Rp unfähige Leute.
DPS fragerei
Causalisierung
Dummheit der Menschen


----------



## Redryujin (9. August 2009)

Was mich so aufregt sind.

-Leute die nach 1 wipe die Gruppe/Schlachtzug leaven

-Leute die immer nach DPS/HP/ZM fragen 

-Leute die mir vorschreiben müssen wie ich zu spielen habe.

-Das im Handelschannel alles gespamt wird wie Gruppensuchen und Allgemeines aber kein Handel

-Chinafarmer und deren Goldspam

-Leute die sich in jeder Inni um den Loot streiten

-Ninjalooter

-Leute die angeben sie seien die besten aber in Wahrheit ist der Gegenteil der Fall

-Das alle immer schreiben das die Raids zu einfach wären

-Gilden die den Handelschannel vollspamen wie schön es bei ihnen ist und wie imba sie sind, aber in Wahrheit ist der Gegenteil der Fall.

-Das man nur noch mit den Raidskillungen raiden kann aber mit seiner eigenen Skillung nicht mitgenommen wird

-Das keiner mehr auf aggro schaut und wenn die dds sterben dann der heal schuld hat.

so das wären ein paar sachen die mich aufregen.


@edit

Was mich auch noch nervt sind Leute die nicht buffen wollen in BG oder im Schlachtzug 
bzw auch keinen tisch oder Gesundheitssteine machen wollen.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (9. August 2009)

Vorgeschichte , ich baue oft Rnd Grp's aller art , von naxx 10er bis u 25er und auch jetzt die neue Instanz. Ich kanns net riechen was Leute für ein Gear haben, geschweige denn Skill. Die typische Antwort "Armory" is genauso lame da ich sicher net alle 20 sek aufn Desktop gehe um mir die Leute im Arsenal anzuschauen (ca. 30 sek , lame pc) wobei mich ingame in 30 sek gut 10 Leute wieder angewhispert haben. Was mich dann AUFREGt sind diese BOBS worauf ich dann Frage: ZM? crit? hit? erfahrung? dps?
Okay es sind so standard fragen , aber was soll ich tun? Bei einem Equipcheck kommt ja erstma der Flame, "OlOlOl naP roFl need Equipcheck für u 10er? Gimp baba" bei den Fragen wird grundsätzlich auf meinem Server mit "reicht" beantwortet ich: " reicht sagt jeder" zurück kommt: " wtf, alter ich fahrl 123908190238019238 dps und hab t20 und den content mit patch 8.3 schon clear" ich zurück, " willst mit ? dann sage doch bitte deine stats das ich mir ein Bild von deinem Equipment machen kann" ( btw hab für den Satz en Makro) kommt grundsätzlich zurück: "RoFl Nap frägt nach Stats da will ich gar nich in die Grp mitkommen" Sage und schreibe 5 Minuten haben wir diskutiert darüber ob er jetzt mit darf weil er ja so imba rofl ololol zomfg imba ist anstatt das er mir einfach sagt: " 2k zm , 33% crit, hitcap" was sage und schreibe nur 20 sek dauern würde
der raid wäre voll nach kurzer Zeit
Ich wüsste okay Equip ist vorhanden und man könnte los
aber nein das laden dauert 2 stunden weil solche Gimps einfach net ihre Stats sagen können. 
DAS REGT MICH AUF


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. August 2009)

- Leute die sich wegen Schwachsinn aufregen

- Gruppe/raid löst sich auf (oft wegen paar Wipes)

- Gilde löst sich auf

etc mir fällt gerade nicht soviel ein


----------



## Azorian (9. August 2009)

Mich regen immer noch die Wartezeiten zum Betreten der Instanzen am meisten auf


----------



## bababuss (9. August 2009)

- Schlechte Spieler.
- Wipes, die durch schlechte Spieler entstanden sind.
- Spieler, die schlechte Ausrüstung haben und dennoch sonstwo mitgehen, nur um Sachen abzugreifen.


----------



## searinus (9. August 2009)

-leute die immer und ständig auf noobs rumhacken anstatt ihnen zu helfen

-leute die nach dem betreten einer instanz, für welche man 389746347645 stunden warten msuste weil 1. der port fürn arsch war 2. weil keine zusätzlichen instanzen geöffnet werden konnten, sagen dass sie essen gehen müssen und dann die gruppel eaven oder 34739565 stunden afk sind!

-leute die rumquaken weil wow nich mehr so is wie früher!


----------



## chicohro (9. August 2009)

Hallo! Ich weiß, die meisten Sachen wurden schon genannt, aber hier meine Liste:

- Leute, die (z.B. in ihren Ferien) den Gelegenheitsspielern das Spiel versauen
- die z.T. nicht vorhandene Funktionalität des Suche-nach-Gruppe-Channels, weshalb wirklich ALLES im Handelschannel geschrieben wird
- Leute, die tanken oder heilen könnten, aber nicht wollen (was noch ok ist), dann aber sofort "sec-equip-need" beim Loot schreien
- Leute, die völlig entsetzt sind, dass man sein komplettes Gear noch nicht auf epische Edelsteine umgestellt hat (was z.B. bei Druiden recht teuer werden kann)
- Leute, die im Raid der Meinung sind, dass es wichtiger ist, Schaden zu machen anstatt vielleicht mal zu entfluchen
- Leute, die im Raid nach zwei Wipes stöhnen, dass sie nicht mehr buffen können, weil sie keine Reagenzien mehr haben (Raidvorbereitung ftw... )

usw.

Ich könnte die Liste nahezu unendlich weiterführen. Allgemein kann man aber auch sagen, dass es wohl die Dummheit, das schlechte Benehmen, die Sturheit und die Überheblichkeit sehr vieler Spieler sind.

Was ich hingegen mag:
- Raidleiter, die freundlich bleiben, einen kühlen Kopf bewahren und den Spaß am Spiel wieder in den Vordergrund stellen.
- Leute, die einfach mal helfen; sei es bei einer Quest, bei gewissen Gegenständen ohne Unmengen an Gold zu verlangen oder einfach nur eine simple Auskunft


----------



## noizycat (9. August 2009)

zhorin schrieb:


> - das gerade nach nem Patch die halbe Gilde immer net Raiden kann, weil sie ja ohne ihre Unitframes und 1000 Addons nimmer spielen können


Aber sowas von unterschrieben! 
Wie ich es liebe, wenn die Leute scheinbar plötzlich blind & dumm geworden sind, weil ihr DBM, Healbot oder XPerl usw. nicht mehr geht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS: ich will in deine RaidIDs, bei uns droppen nie Meleewaffen ... *wart*


----------



## Error2000 (9. August 2009)

Was micht eindeutig nervt:

"Zusätzliche Instanzen konnten nicht gestartet werden...." 

FU Blizz!


----------



## Faei (9. August 2009)

"Zusätzliche Instanzen können derzeit nicht gestartet werden. Versucht es später noch einmal."

leute die mit 1k dps emalon gehen wollen und einen dann kicken wenn man ihnen sagt das sie zu wenig dmg machen (es war ein schurke unglaublich aber wahr)

die allgemeine dps geilheit (damit ist gemeint 4k dps für naxx zu fordern nicht aber wie oden erwähnt man den standart für die ini nit erreicht)

goldfarmer die die /2 Channels zu spammen

leute die ihre klasse nicht beherrschen aber andere doof anmachen

leute die nach 2wipes schon beleidigt abhauen wie kleinkinder

aber am meisten das erst erwähnte "Zusätzliche Instanzen können derzeit nicht gestartet werden. Versucht es später noch einmal."


----------



## Prättcha (9. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Vielleicht haben manche auch kein geld für Dual Spec
> wie ich.



Naja, hier gehts jetzt darum, dass die dann den jeweiligen Heilern/Tanks das ganze equip wegen second gear wegwürfeln und selbst diese Rolle nicht übernehmen wollen.

Immerhin geht First vor Second gear.


----------



## Grashalmzähler (9. August 2009)

omg was ein thread, was für antworten -.-

wenn euch das ganze "gear-check" dps etc aufn sack geht müsst ihr doch net mit oder?
wieviel leute hier soviel aufzählen was ihnen net passt, aber weiter zocken... süchtig wa?

da gibts in der acc-verwaltung sowas wie "abonement kündigen" - rl lässt grüßen


----------



## Haszor (9. August 2009)

Ahja... Und was mich noch nervt:

/2 LF 2 DDLER FÜR DIE INSTANZEN  XY MIN. 4K DPS!

Leute.... DD bedeutet Damage Dealer.... Also ist ein DDler was? Ein Damage Dealerler! 

Und wie schon ein paar mal genannt:

Leute die über WoW heulen und nicht aufhören können.

(Ich hab vor 3.1 aufgehört also nicht sagen "Du zockst es selber noch!")^^


Und ja, auch die Raids die alles zu ernst nehmen. Mit meinem Tank Pala hab ich damals oft Mist in Naxxramas gemacht. Niemand fand es schlimm. (außer ein gewisser Heiler der danach im Teamspeak meinte "Wenn ich dich je seh bring ich dich um, ich trinke grad meine Cola!" (Er hats aber nie ernst gemeint))
Oder bei einem 0815 Boss wie Flickwerk mal eben Musik angemacht und alle im Teamspeak mithören lassen. Irgendwie fanden die meine Lieder lustig. Ey heb die beine an! *hust*

Und was mich damals wie heute stört sind Leute die meinen alle Kinder sind Kiddies! Das stimmt nicht. Viele "Erwachsene Kiddyflamer" sind auf einem niedrigeren geistigem Level als ich.


----------



## Rikayne (9. August 2009)

So, nun gebe ich auch meinen Senf dazu

. Palas, Druiden, Priests, Schamis..whatever 5mal oder noch öfter sagen zu müssen, dass sie doch bitte buffen sollen
. Gildenmember die sich zu fein sind auch mal 'Hallo' zu schreiben...(werden nach kurzer Zeit gekickt)
. Gildenmember die keine Gildennachrichten oder Infos lesen und man sie 100mal drauf aufmerksam machen muss, dass    sie sich doch bitte im Kalnder fürs Gildentreffen anmelden sollen
. Gildenmember die in der Gilde um G betteln für Chars die aber nicht mal in unserer Gilde sind


Und letztens passiert : 

Ich war mit meinem Twink in ner Gruppe fürs Kloster, hatten 2 40er dabei und der eine von beiden meinte dann '' Omfg, was wollt ihr denn mit dem 40er? Ich bin viel besser als der!!!11111''  ok, nach dem satz hab ich mich auch verabschiedet


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. August 2009)

das ich ab morgen arbeiten muss^^


----------



## tridentmania (9. August 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das ich auf meine Freundin nicht [Brust - Gewaltige Werte] zaubern kann... und ich kann sie nicht mit 16 Beweglichkeit sockeln...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das war bisher das beste überhaupt!

mich nerver leute, die über die anfänger herziehen! 
die haben alle mal klein angefangen, aber es mittlerweile wohl vergessen!

jeder zweiter thread und kommentar entweder geheule oder geflame ist!

ach ja! ich gehöre auch zu den anfängern und ich spiele dk! und angefangen habe ich mit schurke!
und nun auf gehts!


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

-Leute,die Probleme mit Todesrittern haben
-Leute,die keine normalen Sätze zusammen bekommen
-Leute,die Noobs beleidigen statt ihnen zu helfen
-Leute,die den Suche-nach-Gruppe-Channel gekonnt ignorieren
-Leute,die es nicht schaffen ohne Addons zu spielen
-Leute,die meinen Bufffood nicht zu brauchen
-Leute die über WoW heulen und nicht aufhören 
-Leute,die den Schlachtzug nicht buffen
-Raidleader,die einem den Spaß am Schlachtzug nehmen wollen
-Leute,in deren Sätzen zu oft die Worte "lol,rofl,omg" nutzen und hinter jeden Satz 5 Ausrufezeichen setzen
-Leute,die rumheulen,dass WoW immer leichter wird und früher sowieso alles besser war
-"Zusätzliche Instanzen können derzeit nicht gestartet werden. Versucht es später noch einmal."
-Tanks und Heiler,die meinen sie seien etwas besseres und können deshalb den restlichen Raid beschimpfen
-Die drei Dinge über Gildenmemder,die Rikayne aufgeführt hat.

Das müsste jetzt eigentlich alles sein.Hoffe ich...


----------



## tridentmania (9. August 2009)

bababuss schrieb:


> - Spieler, die schlechte Ausrüstung haben und dennoch sonstwo mitgehen, nur um Sachen abzugreifen.




wo sollen die denn ihre ausrüstung herbekommen?!
manchmal muss man sich schon wundern!
hast du das nicht auch so gemacht?


----------



## Nano4Life (9. August 2009)

Spieler, die meinen, dass sie etwas Besseres wären, nur weil sie Stufe 80 sind.

Grade gestern passiert. Wurde als letzter DD in eine dann volle Grp für Feste Drak'tharon eingeladen. Natürlich non-Hero. Ich 74 und die andern auch unter 80 bis auf den Healer. Bei Novos dann gewiped, weil der Tank nich gepeilt hat aus dem Fled zu gehn. Alle wiederbelebt und der Heal (80) meinte "ich mach jetzt dd!!!!   ***** du healst jetzt!!". Besagter Spieler war Verstärker, ohne heal eq. Der "Heal" braust also einfach auf Novos zu und nach erneutem, erwartetem Wipe meint er "LoL, das is mir zu doof. bye ihr n00bs!"

So..  DAS regt mich auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (9. August 2009)

~Leute, die jammern, weil sie Item xy nicht bekommen haben (man bekommt doch eh schon alles nachgeworfen).

~Das "Wort" "healen". Leute, das heißt "heilen"!

~Paladine ohne Pally Power im Raid. Es nervt, wenn man bei 3 Palas jedem einzeln sagen muß, was er wem buffen soll...

~Leute, die mir die Ohren vollheulen, wie scheiße WoW geworden ist, aber fleißig weiterzocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (9. August 2009)

Am allermeisten regt es mich auf, wenn leute extra noch daraufhinweisen, das sie gerade nicht first geshrieben haben, und das sie das ach so sehr hassen. das ist viel schlimer.


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Leute die noobs helfen anstatt sie zu beleidigen!




Und du bist auf Level 80,mit T9 und als Leader der erfolgreichsten Gilde auf deinem Realm ins Spiel gestartet,was?


----------



## nassivera1975 (9. August 2009)

bababuss schrieb:


> - Schlechte Spieler.
> - Wipes, die durch schlechte Spieler entstanden sind.
> - Spieler, die schlechte Ausrüstung haben und dennoch sonstwo mitgehen, nur um Sachen abzugreifen.



Sry, das ist mein erster Post. Aber du bist wahrscheinlich mit Level 80 und vollem t8 Gear in das Spiel gekommen? Und kanntest natürlich alle Bosstaktiken. Ja ne is klar.


----------



## Teradas (9. August 2009)

Das alle Leute sich aufregen,dass der Handelschannel immer zugespammt wird,muss man ja nicht lesen.

Ich finds nervig,wenn Leute meinen 3k DPS ist zuwenig für Hero.
Heute z.B. wieder:
"Suchen noch 2dds für Burg Hero,nicht unter 3k dps."


----------



## abc666 (9. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Und du bist auf Level 80,mit T9 und als Leader der erfolgreichsten Gilde auf deinem Realm ins Spiel gestartet,was?




Ich glaub eher das es ein Scherz war...

-Leute,die in einen Thread schreiben das er ach so sinnlos und uninteressant ist,aber ihn anscheind doch gelesen haben und doch  ihren Senf dazu geben.

-Das WoW seit Wotlk so scheiße ist (hab aufgehört)

PS. Glaub der Thread solte lieber "Dinge die euch an WoW aufregen" heißen =)


----------



## Thelani (9. August 2009)

_Hmm was regt *MICH* auf?_

Nur *der* da ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Der steht für all die : Noobs, Nervensäge, 1-Wipe-Leaver und Co.*

Und die Tatsache das Billgates mir noch immer nicht geantwortet hat auf meine Frage:

"Schenkst du mir ein paar Millionen Dollar?"

lg. Thelani  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (9. August 2009)

Thelani schrieb:


> _Hmm was regt *MICH* auf?_
> 
> Nur *der* da ->
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abc666 (9. August 2009)

bababuss schrieb:


> - Schlechte Spieler.
> - Wipes, die durch schlechte Spieler entstanden sind.
> - Spieler, die schlechte Ausrüstung haben und dennoch sonstwo mitgehen, nur um Sachen abzugreifen.



-Leute die sich über genau das aufregen !!
-Leute die sich für die Besten halten.


----------



## EPoker (9. August 2009)

Lags...


----------



## Thelani (9. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab schon damit gerechnet das es sich bestimmt einer nicht verkneifen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazakil (9. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> per Sufu hab ich nichts gefunden deshalb erstell ich nen neuen Thread.
> 
> ...



sich bei der einnahme von halaa von einem  dk mit "/spucken" und "/lachen" zuspammen zu lassen, nachdem er mit zwei seiner freunde und diversen lowies eine halbe ewigkeit gebraucht hat um zwei  stoffies umzuhauen.


----------



## Pusillin (9. August 2009)

@TE:
Das Was du gemacht hast würde mich auch aufregen.
Du hast einen Preis vergeschlagen, er hat einen Gegenvorschlag gemacht,
*und du leavst wortlos die Gruppe!*

Ich würde deswegen Niemanden ignorieren oder beleidigen,
aber dein Verhalten ist wirklich assozial.

Ich hätte wenigsten gesagt, dass es mir zu teuer sei und ähnliches und mich verabschiedet.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. August 2009)

Das habe ich schon  sehr oft gemacht und jedes Mal wenn ich gesagt habe, dass es mir zu teuer ist, kam 'ne Beleidigung. Wenn die Preise so weit auseinander gehen kann jeder sich auch denken, dass es mir zu teuer war, oder nicht?

und verabschiedet habe ich mich, was er aber nichtmehr mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Super PePe (10. August 2009)

-brainafke dds
-leute, die sich zum raid anmelden und nach 1h merken, das sie ja ganz plötzlich weg müssen
-leute ohne flugmount aber naxx raiden
-voll epic chars die equipcheck machen und später an movementkrüppelschnupfen bei boss xyz verrecken und weinen das der dmg fehlt
-nur recountposter wenn sie 1. sind


so zu deinem prob
dumme menschen können mich schon mal gar nicht beleidigen, da sie es ja nicht besser wissen.
das was du aber da ziehst ist unhöflich. egal ob du den abkannst oder nicht. einfach so ne kommunikation abzubrechen ... eijo was erwartest du, das er dir nachrennt?
das schluckt man runter ... 
aber he wer screens reinstellt. sich die mühe macht alles bis auf 2 name zu verpixeln, ahjo was soll ma' nun davon halten?


ich dacht es geht um "bauer sucht item" findet es nicht und ist beleidigt über die herde und geht 
aber das ist ja sowas von mücke ... das steh ja net mal im Dalaraner Anzeiger vom August


----------



## Rygel (10. August 2009)

was mich gnadenlos aufregt ist das kreuzblöde satzanhänglsel *"plz /w me", "pleas whisp me", "pls w me"* in allen formen!!!
was glauben die schlauköpfe und schreiber dieser unart sollte man wohl sonst tun wenn man interesse hat einer gruppe beizutreteten, etwas zu handeln usw.? leider schreibt diesen unnützen käse mittlerweile jeder 3. depp im handelschannel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (10. August 2009)

Ich mag keine `´^ oder ähnliches in den Namen oder die anderen spezielleren Dinger.


----------



## 11Raiden (10. August 2009)

...


----------



## Langmar (10. August 2009)

-Leute die vor, und nach, jedem Boss AFK gehen müssen.
-Leute die ID's haben und nicht merken.
-Leute die mitten in der Instanz abhauen.
- usw..


mfG Langmar


----------



## Trig (10. August 2009)

Super schrieb:


> -leute, die sich zum raid anmelden und nach 1h merken, das sie ja ganz plötzlich weg müssen
> -leute ohne flugmount aber naxx raiden
> *-nur recountposter wenn sie 1. sind* (Edit by Trig: mein Hasstyp nummer Eins!)



/100% sign

Und Leute, die sich für einen Raid anmelden und einfach fern bleiben.


----------



## silver18781 (10. August 2009)

-diesen thread
-leute die fred schreiben(l2e)
-dich


----------



## YasoNRX (10. August 2009)

Naja mich reggt nicht viel auf ist mir vollkommen egal was der andere macht ^^

Ausser das man zwischen NerV und NerF nicht unterscheiden kann ^^


----------



## zentumio (10. August 2009)

Irgendwelche Poser die meinten sie könnten vor dem AH den Dicken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und irgendwelche Dps Heinis weil ihr wisst ja ohne 3.5k dps nimmt mich keiner mit oder so scherze weil der DPS wahn geht mir dermasen auf den Sender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (10. August 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Poser die meinten sie könnten vor dem AH den Dicken machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vllt sind sie Afk ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zentumio (10. August 2009)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Vllt sind sie Afk ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö  die springen meist vorm ah herum


----------



## Stevesteel (10. August 2009)

uiuiui, so viele Neider hier, ich mag alles an WOW, wieso sollte ich ein Spiel spielen, in dem mich die verschiedensten Kleinigkeiten aufregen?
Schön zu sehen, wie viele sich hier in Rage schreiben, weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (10. August 2009)

- Die mitlerweile kaputte und eigentlich kaum noch vorhandene Community..


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. August 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> uiuiui, so viele Neider hier, ich mag alles an WOW, wieso sollte ich ein Spiel spielen, in dem mich die verschiedensten Kleinigkeiten aufregen?
> Schön zu sehen, wie viele sich hier in Rage schreiben, weiter so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen:
- Nicker und Ja-Sager


----------



## Pusillin (10. August 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> uiuiui, so viele Neider hier, ich mag alles an WOW, wieso sollte ich ein Spiel spielen, in dem mich die verschiedensten Kleinigkeiten aufregen?
> Schön zu sehen, wie viele sich hier in Rage schreiben, weiter so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt immer Sachen die einem nicht gefallen.
Hier geht es außerdem nicht um das Spiel, sondern um die Mitmenschen.
Und die sind gleich, sowohl im Spiel als auch im RL.
Ich würde dich beneiden, wenn du sagen würdest alle Menschen die du kennst sind 100% so wie du es dir erwünscht hast,
zu 100% perfekt.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. August 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Sachen die einem nicht gefallen.
> Hier geht es außerdem nicht um das Spiel, sondern um die Mitmenschen.
> Und die sind gleich, sowohl im Spiel als auch im RL.
> Ich würde dich beneiden, wenn du sagen würdest alle Menschen die du kennst sind 100% so wie du es dir erwünscht hast,
> zu 100% perfekt.



_"Was nervt euch im WoW Alltag? Was bringt euch richtig auf die Palme? Sagt es und zeigt wenn ihr mögt ein Bild davon."_
Du wirst es schon machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (10. August 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> _"Was nervt euch im WoW Alltag? Was bringt euch richtig auf die Palme? Sagt es und zeigt wenn ihr mögt ein Bild davon."_
> Du wirst es schon machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was willst du damit sagen?
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Menschen eben n icht immer zu 100% perfekt sind.
Und Ja, andere Spieler sind Menschen und gehören zum WoW-Alltag dazu!
Der TE selber hat ein Beispiel über Verhaltensweisen gezeigt.


----------



## Varûn (10. August 2009)

Mich nervt der vor allem der Schwierigkeitsgrad, letztens war ich PdC (Prüfung des Champions) normal, die eigentlich ab Stufe 80 ist mit 2 Leuten auf Stufe 76 !!, und es war nicht mal ansatzweise schwer.
Desweiteren nervt mich das man für einfache Hero's Equip auf Naxx10er bzw. Naxx25er Niveau bekommt. Andere Leute gingen wochenlang in diese Schlachtzüge und heute wird es einem hinterhergeworfen. Eroberungsmarken genauso -.-

Stressig finde ich als Leidenschaftlicher Twinker, das umtauschen der Marken, von Eroberung > Ehre > Heldentum um dann die accountgebundenen Sachen zu kaufen. Geht das nicht leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niss (10. August 2009)

Alle Leute die 'nerfen' und 'nerven' für das gleiche halten und je nach belieben benutzen.
Nerven= Man stört jemanden, geht ihm/ihr auf die Nerven.
Nerfen bedeutet soviel wie schlechter machen, abstufen usw.
(Da kann man manche Leute zur Weißglut mit treiben wenn man sie immer wieder verbessert und aufklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und es macht doch immer wieder Laune zu sehen wie sehr sich die Leute über jede noch so kleine Kleinigkeit aufregen. Macht weiter so, je mehr ihr euch aufregt umso spassiger wirds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit ruft: Wenn man als Magier mit 'mach ma portal Dala' oder 'stell ma nen Portal'    Das kann nerven. Aber da bin ich so freundlich da stelle ich verdammt gerne nen Portal.........nach Steinard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (10. August 2009)

Varûn schrieb:


> Desweiteren nervt mich das man für einfache Hero's Equip auf Naxx10er bzw. Naxx25er Niveau bekommt. Andere Leute gingen wochenlang in diese Schlachtzüge und heute wird es einem hinterhergeworfen. Eroberungsmarken genauso -.-



ja und das war schon immer so... leute die keine ruhe hatte und immer up to date sein mussten .. gingen den steinigen weg und leute die warten konnten, kamen auch irgendwann zum stich. oder glaubst du wirklich, dasz die leute, die sich nun mit t8.5 ausrüsten, durch marken, auch die temporären progressitems von den rüssihändlern vor pdk bekommen? damit kannst dann 'ne runde posen gehen bis arthas geschichte ist und alle t10 haben wollen und dann geht das spiel wieder von vorne los.


----------



## C0deX (10. August 2009)

"Der Eisblock ist geschmolzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (10. August 2009)

- afk-geher im Raid (wozu gibts Pausen nach 1 bis 1,5 Std.)
- Flamer, die selbst nix gebacken bekommen, sofern Sie mal eine Sonderaufgabe zugeteilt bekommen.
- Labtertaschen im Bossfight (und allgemein im TS)
- Dauerbedarf-Klicker
- Clear-run-Gruppen wo Leader frische 80 ist und den Leader auch kurz nach Start abgibt
- Ego´s
- Allgemeinchannel-Spammer im Raid (meisstens komischerweise Ansammlungsort von "Pro"-Gilden..
- Invite´s ohne vorherigem anschreiben
- DPS-Lügner
- Bomber-DD´s ohne Hirn
-
-

die Liste lässt sich so elend lang erweitern...


----------



## katetzu1989 (10. August 2009)

Kiddies die sich cool vorkommen und kp von nix haben


----------



## 11Raiden (10. August 2009)

Thelani schrieb:


> _Hmm was regt *MICH* auf?_
> 
> Nur *der* da ->
> 
> ...


Kann ich nicht verstehen, der ist doch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (10. August 2009)

Leute die "den" und "denn" nicht unterscheiden können, das ganze noch auf "wen" und "wenn" ausweiten und letztlich selbst "dann" und "wann" nichtmal mehr schreiben können.
Nein das ist mal ne richtig abgefuckte Epidemie. Und ich red hier nicht von ein paar hamlosen Tipfehlern die mal passieren können, ich hab den Eindruck das über 50% aller WoW Spieler sich schon damit infiziert haben.


----------



## Nicorobbin (10. August 2009)

Leute die unbedingt PdC Hero gehen wollen, und vorher noch nie auf nem Pferd gesessen haben, bzw. nicht einen Kampf zu Ross bestritten haben, dann ohne Schild in der Instanz rumstehen auf die Ini schimpfen, sich wundern warum man ständig umgehauen wird um schliesslich die Gruppe zu leaven.

Leute die für nen Naxx 10er Run nur "sehr gut equippte" Leute suchen
Leute die für ne 5er hero DD´s suchen die min. 3,5 K DPS fahren
Der Hunter der mir (Schurke) als ich frische 80 war den "Fleischformer" in HdS Hero weggewürfelt hat.
Das ich das weisse Eisbärenmount auch nach der 1000 Dayli noch net hab.
Das auch in der hundertsten seltsamen Kiste noch nicht der Foliant zum Fischschwarm aufspüren erlernen drin ist.

Wenn ich das Spiel mit 100 % Leben und ohne einen Gegner in der nähe zu haben verlasse, mich ne halbe Stunde später wieder einlogge und tot bin.
Die Friedhofsverteilung in der alten Welt. (Im speziellem Westliche Pestländer und UnGoro Krater)
Das die BM-Skillung des Jägers fürn A**** ist.
Paladine.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. August 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> - Das ich mit manchen Random Gruppen weiter in Uldar gekommen bin wie mit meiner Gilde.
> - Wow Paare Typ: Frau total dumm und redet wie ein Wasserfall , Mann + Gildenhomies sind extra nett zu ihr.



Bist du in meiner Gilde ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hasse 2 Sachen - erstens unfähige Spieler - wir haben einen T7,5 bis Ulduar equipten Hexer und eine ähnlich
gekleidete Schattenpriesterin - beide schaffen grade mal ein Mittelmaß an DPS (Hexer 1,7 bis 2 K im Raid) 
und man darf nix sagen. Sind ja liebe Gildies...

Und Freundinnen von Spielern die sich eine Sch... zusammen spielen, daß man echt rennen möchte.

Zum Glück können solche Leute ja nicht immer dabei sein.

An solche Leute eine Bitte: seid ehrlich zu euren Mädels, sagt ihnen das geschneiderte Zeugs ist auch gaaaanz toll
und verschont euren Raid.
Ich freue mich nicht auf den Feierabend um dann den halben Abend in einem Boss zu whipen nur weil wir keinen Schaden
schaffen.

Was micht noch stört ?

TS-Dauerlaberer _(ihr seid nicht alleine in diesem Channel, nein wir anderen müssen eure "Ergüsse" alle ertragen...)_

"Ich kann das für meine zweitskillung brauchen" sager_ (am schlimmsten sind Palas, die können alles brauchen)_

Twinker: "Ich logg dann mal auf meinen XXX um, der kann beim nächsten Boss noch das und das brauchen.
_(Das könnte mein Twink auch aber... hey, ich bin ja der MT....)_

Die Pausierer "afk, eine rauchen" afk, Klo" "afk, Hund bettelt" und so weiter. _(natürlich 5 Minuten *nach* der Raidpause)_

Hormongesteurte Mitspieler _(ja, die Sorte die total am Rad dreht, wenn auf einmal eine Frauenstimme in TS zu hören ist)_

Und vor allem die allerschlimmsten:

*Die Abgreifer.* Neu in der Gilde und : "kann mir einer das schmieden ?" "das verzaubern ?" "das transmutieren ?" "Gold leihen ?"

Nach 3 Wochen sind sie dann so IMBA _(wir haben ihnen ja auch noch pro Raidtag ein bis zwei Items geschenkt, da es keiner
mehr brauchte und wir ewig an dem Boss rum gewhiped sind, das kann er sich nicht vorstellen. Der liegt doch immer beim
First...) _ das sie sich einen anderen Raid suchen. Denn bei uns geht es ja nicht voran. *(kotz)*

Von denen habe ich in meiner langen Karriere als WOW-Spieler zu viele kennen gelernt. Schade, das man die nie anprangern
darf. Einige hätten es echt verdient.


----------



## Awahnsinn (10. August 2009)

WoW ist für mich einfach nur ein virtueller Ghetto sonst nichts, der großteil der Community denkt er seie IMBA cool das er ein paar englische Begriffe in Handelschannel posten kann usw......

Ist einfach nur unglaublich was sich einige dabei denken nur da sie bereits einige Zeit dieses Game spielen und Erfahrung haben ein derartiges Verhalten in welcher Form auch immer gegenüber anderen Spielern rüberbringen.


----------



## Rudall (10. August 2009)

- blutelfen (ja, in diesem sinne bin ich ein rassist)
- wenn mein chatfenster aufgeht und ich lesen muss: "ey! mach ma port dalaran!"
- suchen noch ein tank, ein heiler und zwei dds für vf hero, dann go (wobei dies schon wieder fast amüsant ist)
- "ah! lol! ***** ist voll der gimp! und seine gimpgilde *** sowieso! habt ihr dm schon clear? roflmao!" im /2
- "kannst du mir gold leihen?", "kenn ich dich?", "nein, aber ich brauchs fürs epische reiten!" aaah ja
- 430 verteidigung? lol! dein dudu ist ja gar nicht kritimmun du gimp!!! - was du nicht sagst?
- "boah! fettes need!" "du hattest doch schon zwei teile. das hätte ich gerne." "ey alter! komm! lass würfeln!"
- "sheep den mal!" "das geht nicht, das ist ein untoter." "ICH HAB GESAGT DU SOLLST DEN SHEEPEN!" "ok..."
- "scheiße, ich muss reppen!" - nach dem zweiten gruppentod
- ninjaangler die sich auf *meine* fischschwämre stürzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- noch jemand kk/bergbau? *pflück* *hack*
- ninjakürschner, wenn ich gerade eine herde schaufelhauer erlegt habe und gerade am looten und kürschnern bin
- andere gilden/gildenmeister die versuchen spieler bei anderen gilden abzuwerben
- die modelleisenbahn
- arroganz mancher spieler

ich könnte das fortsetzen, aber der tag ist zu kurz dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (10. August 2009)

Ich finds absolut nervtötend, wenn sich Raids/Gruppen ins tolle neue Suchsystem eintragen und dann auf ernstgemeinte (nicht 'ey alda noch platzz??') whisper nicht reagieren. Wozu tragen die sich denn dann ein? 

Oder überbezahlte Tanks und Heiler von Gottes Gnaden: 
als wir bei Emalon waren, grad als er frisch rauskam. Random, 10er, mit einem Palatank, der sich für das Geschenk des Herren an meinen armen, vergammelten Server hielt. Der rumflamete, weil ich einen lang nicht gesehenen Kumpel mit 'na Hase?' begrüßte - oh meine Güte, was für eine sexuelle Belästigung! Ich solle das lassen. Oder er würde den Raid verlassen, mal eben so. Als ich erst 'chill dich!' zu ihm und zehn Minuten Palatank-AFK 'chillt euch, ich hab nen andern wenn er das ernst meint' zum Raid sagte, hat er sich weiter demonstrativ /AFK hingesetzt. Er hat echt geglaubt, dass er damit durchkommt. So nach dem Motto: ich bin Tank, mich kann keiner. Sowas nervt mich auch tierisch... als ob man sich alles leisten könnte, nur weil man Tank/Heiler ist und die andern einen wegen schlechtem Benhemen nicht kicken würden.


----------



## Rudall (10. August 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich finds absolut nervtötend, wenn sich Raids/Gruppen ins tolle neue Suchsystem eintragen und dann auf ernstgemeinte (nicht 'ey alda noch platzz??') whisper nicht reagieren. Wozu tragen die sich denn dann ein?
> 
> Oder überbezahlte Tanks und Heiler von Gottes Gnaden:
> als wir bei Emalon waren, grad als er frisch rauskam. Random, 10er, mit einem Palatank, der sich für das Geschenk des Herren an meinen armen, vergammelten Server hielt. Der rumflamete, weil ich einen lang nicht gesehenen Kumpel mit 'na Hase?' begrüßte - oh meine Güte, was für eine sexuelle Belästigung! Ich solle das lassen. Oder er würde den Raid verlassen, mal eben so. Als ich erst 'chill dich!' zu ihm und zehn Minuten Palatank-AFK 'chillt euch, ich hab nen andern wenn er das ernst meint' zum Raid sagte, hat er sich weiter demonstrativ /AFK hingesetzt. Er hat echt geglaubt, dass er damit durchkommt. So nach dem Motto: ich bin Tank, mich kann keiner. Sowas nervt mich auch tierisch... als ob man sich alles leisten könnte, nur weil man Tank/Heiler ist und die andern einen wegen schlechtem Benhemen nicht kicken würden.




als tank und heiler *ist* man gott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so einen ähnlichen fall hatten wir auch schon. "äh, schaust du mal wo dein heiler ist?" "warum? ich bin tank. der hat gefälligst zu schauen wo ich bin!" und es gibt bei jeder klasse idioten. ich bin das beste beispiel, ich spiele alle drei *g*


----------



## Dabow (10. August 2009)

Forenbeiträge wie deine !


----------



## Jemira (10. August 2009)

Mich nervt momentan am meisten dass man für nen 20min Instanzenrun 30min wie bekloppt gegen die Ini-Tür rennen muss, in trauter Gesellschaft von 5-10 anderen :-( Bei dem ganzen Geld was Blizzard mit uns verdeint sollten doch 2-3 neue Server drinn sein.


----------



## bababuss (19. August 2009)

tridentmania schrieb:


> wo sollen die denn ihre ausrüstung herbekommen?!
> manchmal muss man sich schon wundern!
> hast du das nicht auch so gemacht?





nassivera1975 schrieb:


> Sry, das ist mein erster Post. Aber du bist wahrscheinlich mit Level 80 und vollem t8 Gear in das Spiel gekommen? Und kanntest natürlich alle Bosstaktiken. Ja ne is klar.



Mir geht's darum, dass sich die Leute nicht in heroischen Instanzen ausrüsten und dann schon gleich Naxx 25er mitgehen, ich mein', mir egal, ob man es auch mit solchen schaffen kann, bloß habe ich keine Lust, diese durchzuschleifen, nur weil sie zu faul sind, sich davor etwas Ausrüstung anzulegen.


----------



## HappyChaos (19. August 2009)

-DPS geile Kiddys,
-Blizzard.


----------



## lordtheseiko (19. August 2009)

> -leute die dich wenn du 20 % hp hast beim farmen töten und nachdem du sie 10 mal im kampf umgehauen hast auf ihren 2ten acc loggen um einen anschließend mit einem lvl 1 char zu zu spammen was für ein noob man ist oder aber mit 4 freunden wiederkommen


ja das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gestern in eiskorne, mich hat n 80er dudu 5x angegriffen udn 4x verloren...
danach loggt er auf sein ally hunter verfolgt mich und seine hordi freunde kommen und klatschen mich....
echt imba ne?


----------



## nengo (19. August 2009)

folgende wörter:
-oda
-aba
-jeda
-mea
-dea
-plz
-PLZ
-PLZZZ!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((( 
-gegna

(alles schon gehabt...)


----------



## CharlySteven (19. August 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> - Menschen die Im Allgemeinen Raid Channel schreiben.


dann geh doc haus den algemeinen channel raus wenns dich stöhrt o:


----------



## Nexxen (19. August 2009)

Kleine Terrorkiddies die Hyperaktiv den 2. mit LFG XY für YX zuspammen oder einfach nach 2 mins im ts wieder leaven (inklusive raid) weil ihnen die leute zu



> Ungebildet sind und die noch nicht ma Algalon down haben.


 (Bezug auf Ulduar)

DAnn schaut man sich bei denen die Achieves an und Stellt euch vor kein einziges Ulduar achiev.

Das nervt echt


----------



## THE956 (19. August 2009)

-Raid's die einfach anfang obwohl noch einige draußen sind. Das ist mir in Archevons Kammer in letzter Zeit öfters passiert


----------



## Rangekiller (19. August 2009)

leute die fullqoutes im buffedforum machen


----------



## Khankra (19. August 2009)

Spieler die meinen dir bei einer Begleitquest 2m vor dem Ziel den npc weghauen zu müssen


----------



## Nightseed (19. August 2009)

leute die in einer ini einfach nen " alt+f4 disc" haben


----------



## EisblockError (19. August 2009)

-Leute die den /2-Channel mit "Deine Mutter"-Witzen vollspammen

-Leute die meinen die meinen man braucht für naxx 25 4k dps

-Leute mit Ebaychars

-Leute,die ohne Grund beleidigend werden

-Imba backstabbing rogues die ALLE cds usen um einen mit 10 % umzuklatschen

- Menschen die Im Allgemeinen Raid Channel schreiben.

- Leute die sich grundlos für wichtig halten

-langweilige und anspruchslose instanzen

-spieler die nach dem ersten wipe leaven

-spieler die nix können aber große fresse haben 

-noobs die meinen die instanzen wären zu schwer 

-was blizzard aus dem spiel macht 

-lvl 80ger die meine lvl 30ger twinks ganken

-leute die dich wenn du 20 % hp hast beim farmen töten und nachdem du sie 10 mal im kampf umgehauen hast auf ihren 2ten acc loggen um einen anschließend mit einem lvl 1 char zu zu spammen was für ein noob man ist oder aber mit 4 freunden wiederkommen







KillswitchEngage schrieb:


> Leute die immer dazu schreiben müssen, dass sie angetrunken sind^^



100% /sign, da gibts bei uns auf Pere so ne Gemeinschaft, die spammen immer /2 zu und tuen so als wären sie amcker. Naja denke mal die haben einfach keien Freunde im RL.




FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> -leute die bei uns auf'm server (Zirkel also RP) shadowkiller etc heißen und den handelschannel mit ^^ rofl und lol zu spammen



Beim Namen muss ich dir zustimmen, allerdings ist der Handelschannel OOC und darf somit zugemüllt werden.









Haszor schrieb:


> Hm mich haben die Leute aufgeregt die nur OOC in den falschen Channeln auf der Aldor geschrieben haben.
> Die Leute die weniger DMG machten als mein Tank Paladin und meinten "Der Gruppe mangelt es an Schaden"
> 
> Die Leute die Neueinsteiger flamen
> ...


----------



## ch.b. (19. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leute die mich nicht enmal antanken lassen sondern die mobs als dd selber pullen und sich dann über den wipe aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> leute die fullqoutes im buffedforum machen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaximedes (19. August 2009)

Leute die meinen so gut zu sein, obwohl man genau weiß, dass der jede freie Minute mit WOW verbringt mit 4 fulleuqiped lvl 80 Chars. Diese besagten Spieler haben kein RL, keine Freundin/Freunde, keine anderen Interessen.


----------



## Super PePe (19. August 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Leute die meinen so gut zu sein, obwohl man genau weiß, dass der jede freie Minute mit WOW verbringt mit 4 fulleuqiped lvl 80 Chars. Diese besagten Spieler haben kein RL, keine Freundin/Freunde, keine anderen Interessen.


Stereotypen


----------



## Acerilia (19. August 2009)

DDs die am mob sind bevor man sie angetankt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (19. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was nervt euch im WoW Alltag? Was bringt euch richtig auf die Palme? Sagt es und zeigt wenn ihr mögt ein Bild davon.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB97KygvPFk


----------



## Saberclaw (19. August 2009)

- Leute die Fullquotes bei langen posts machen...

- Kiddies mit ihrer Gossensprache, in deren Sätzen mindestens einmal "lolz" "rofffl" und "kackboon" vorkommt

- "hey <insert random equipment-item here> woher?" <--- Unhöflichkeit

- Ungeduld

- Respektlosigkeit

- Ignoranz

- Arroganz

...ach kurz gesagt: 80% der WoW-Gemeinde


----------



## Hautbaer (19. August 2009)

volle Instanzserver
     &  
lags (die mein Ableben zur Folge haben)


----------



## Gartarus (19. August 2009)

Leute die alles scheiße an WoW und Blizzard finden aber trotzdem noch weiter spielen...


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> -Hier Fullqoute einführen.



Hab ich da etwa den ersten Perenoldler im Forum entdeckt?
Wuhu 2Leute schon :3
Ist aber teilweise echt schlimm wenn "Straza"(wie ich den hasse q.q) für ne Ini sucht, mit grün blauen Gear angeblich 5,421(So schreibt er es IMMER) DpS macht, und dann für Kolosseum bzw. Uld 25ger sucht.
In Wahrheit sinds aber ca. 1200dps, aufgerundet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (19. August 2009)

- Leute die einen auslachen nur weil man, obwohl man schon öfter im Raid,  etwas nicht kennt... Vl Weil das bis jetzt noch nicht vorkam???

- Abkürzungen
  Da habe ich mir mal nen spaß gemacht im Suche nach Gruppe Chanel: " dk dd, lfg, bk / bw" 
  Bitte wenn sie sich scheinbar manche an  Abkürzungen aufgeilen kann man es auf die Spitze auch treiben...

- Leute die auf alles "Bedarf"  Würfeln, und mit der Antwort kommen: "ich brauch das vl für sec"

- Leute die nach dem ersten whipe ( obwohl man vorher schon 2 od 3 inis Problemlos schaffte) meinen das bringt sich nix und einfach gehn

- DD's die meinen 1 s n nach der frage " Ready"? schon zum schadenausteilen anfangen...

- Leute die nachdem man etwas gefragt hat, oder aus unwissen etwas falsches gesagt hat, einen auslachen und "kick" schrein

- Und vor allem die über einen schimpfen, weil man einen Rechtschreibfehler gemacht hat, und bei eigenen Text, sichtlich selbst kaum die deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrschen.


----------



## Nicolanda (19. August 2009)

Leute die übelst equip haben aber ihre chars überhaupt nicht spielen könne insbesondere Hexer und noch heftiger RetriPaladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bekomm ichn hals wenn die z.B mit SdB im raid rumlaufen oder retris die sich sdk buffen uns strikt verweigen sich sdm zu buffen die fliegen bei mir sofort


----------



## xx-elf (19. August 2009)

- Spieler die alle 3min nach Raucherpause schreien, aber motzen wenn ich ne Alkoholpause verlange

- Leute die nach einem Wipe leaven (wenn wir den dann trotzdem legen, ärgere ich alle die geleavt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

- Gut equibte leute mit schlechten dps/hps oder die keine aggro halten können

- schlecht equibte leute die bessere dps/hps haben oder besser aggro halten als ich

- Chuck Norris/deine Mudda *würg*/ Barbie witze

- Rosa Socken

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Rygel (19. August 2009)

geht es hier nur um ärgernisse in verbindung mit mitspielern oder auch spieltechnisches?

neben dem schon erwähnten */plz w me* treibt mich vor allem das blöde *dps-messen* auf die palme. ich hatte echt schon 71er DKs in gruppen die nach 10 minuten spielzeit schon nach dem dmg-output gefragt haben. was für affen! früher ging s auch ohne und n hoher dps-wert schützt auch nicht vor nem wipe.

spieltechnisch hat sich langsam langeweile eingeschlichen: 2 x die woche raid ansonsten essig. man versüßt sich die zeit mit dailys (mit allen twinks, je nach zeit und langeweile) oder mit stupidem pet-farmen. an den allseits bekannten spawnpunkten der 5 beliebtesten rare-dinos azeroths gibt man sich die klinke in die hand und bei den farm-dinos in gundrak, ZG und HdW jagt man sich gegenseitig im kreis bzw. steht vor verschlossenem instanztor ("... versuchen Sie es später erneut") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. hier auch noch acht mal den gleichen skin wieder zu verwerten (wie man es von den protodrachen ja bereits kennt) finde ich, nett gesagt, unkreativ und lieblos.


----------



## Demitrius (19. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> - Menschen die Im Allgemeinen Raid Channel schreiben.



Was bitte is daran falsch??? Dafür gibt es doch diesen Channel oder?

Zoidkette ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (19. August 2009)

Bin grad am Healer Twink lvln....(70+)

Leute die meinen sie sind Tanks nur weil sie auf Frostpräsenz geschaltet haben oder ihr 2H knüppel in Schild und 1h Waffe umgetauscht haben....

Leute die gerade vor Ini-Start nochmal "kurz" AFk gehen.

Leute("Kinder") die während der ini sagen das sie essen MÜSSEN.

Leute die denken das sie die Besten sind nur weil sie ein Item oder Erfolg mehr haben.

Leute die zwar sehr gut sind aber die mir die ganze Zeit durch ihr arrogantes Verhalten aufn Sack gehen.


----------



## Anaximedes (19. August 2009)

Ich kann ja alles verstehen, aber warum haben manche leute was dagegen, wenn man während dem Spielen ein oder zwei Bierchen trinkt?


----------



## Resch (19. August 2009)

Nix solange du den Anderen damit nicht auf den Sack gehst bzw. ihnen das nicht mitteilst, weil es absolut keinen interresiert was du nebenbei machst solang du ingame kein scheiss baust.


----------



## McChrystal (19. August 2009)

- Leute, die seit Dualskillung von mir (bin Furor) erwarten, dass ich tanke und dann leaven und sich beklagen, dass das Sec-Equip (knapp herotauglich) und "Skill" (hab seit lvl20 nicht mehr getankt) nicht für nen schnellen Herorun reichen. Dies, obwohl ich zu Beginn sage, dass ich ein sehr schlechter Tank ohne Erfahrung bin.
- Leute die nach dem ersten Wipe leaven oder reppen müssen
- Leute eigenes Interesse über Gildeninteresse stellen (nur ingame, RL geht natürlich vor)
- Leute die nach dps für ne Heroinstanz fragen
- Leute die aus Prinzip keinem anderen helfen
- Leute die aus irgendwelchen Ingamedaten Schlüsse auf das RL schliessen (Gold, Equip, Erfolge, etc.)
- Leute die sich beklagen, dass alles zu leicht sei, die jedoch keinen Boss ohne Guide oder Addon schaffen würden
- Leute die einen Thread zu einem Thema öffnen, obwohl zuoberst auf der Liste ein Sticky oder ein anderer Thread zum gleichen Thema ist (nicht auf diesen bezogen)


----------



## Unfug (19. August 2009)

leute die worte wie lol, rofl, gimp, n00b und sowas benutzen und statt aber "aba" und "hamma" schreiben, kein niveau haben und damit unsere sprache vergewaltigen. auch hier im forum.


----------



## spacekeks007 (19. August 2009)

das gejammere nach dps mit mindestens (übertriebener weise) 5k dps für ne hero ini weil die feinen herren da im günstigsten fall in 10 minuten durch wollen 

das die leute einem im arsenal begutachten bevor man ne einladung für ne lausige instanz bekommt

allgemein gejammer im chat in foren wow ist tod oder kaputt oder am ende 

in foren dauernd ankündigen man hört mit wow auf ... zum dritten oder xten mal   mal ehrlich wen jucht sowas ob wer geht oder nicht? und damit drohen man hört auf.. mal ehrlich blizzard juckt sowas nicht einer geht und 10 andere rücken hinterher


so aus die maus


----------



## freezex (19. August 2009)

Leute die nach jeder noch nichteinmal bestätigten änderung in wow n mimi ablassen.
Spieler mit namen wie ghettôbòss.
Leute die im Forum nix besseres zu tun haben als anderen ihre rechtschreibfehler vorzuflamen.
Goldseller
Die sicher schon 5 spieler die sich bei mir schon gold für ihr mount geliehen haben und seitdem nicht mehr online waren.


----------



## Ematra (19. August 2009)

- Politiker, die als gewählte Volksvertreter ihre Wähler vertreten sollen, die aber so weit weg von den Lebensumständen der Bevölkerung sind, dass sie keinerlei Bezug und Verständnis für die Belange der Menschen mehr haben.
- Das typische populistische Gequake nach jedem Amoklauf, das die Schuld für die Tat bei Computerspielen sucht, aber die tatsächlichen Ursachen ignoriert.
- Menschen, die andere mit der Einleitung "Man könnte eigentlich mal..." zum Arbeiten bringen wollen, selbst aber keinen Finger rühren.
- DAUs, die sich auf einen PC-Arbeitsplatz bewerben, obwohl sie keine Ahnung von PCs haben.
- Mangelndes Bemühen, auch nur ein Minimum an korrekter Rechtschreibung abzuliefern.
- Leute, die auf eine Frage im Buffed-Forum mit "Nutze die SuFu" antworten.
- Wayne-/Whine-/Mimimi-Arroganz und Flamereien aller Art.
- Fanatismus jeglicher Art im Allgemeinen,
- Fantatismus in Bezug auf WoW im Besonderen.
- Wenn Leistung über Spielspaß gestellt wird.
- Fehlende Bereitschaft, auch mal die Belange der Mitmenschen zu sehen.
- In Bezug auf WoW also: Der sinnlose Dauerkampf zwischen Hardcoregamern und Casuals; Mitspieler, die von anderen verlangen, genauso viel oder wenig Einsatz im Spiel zu zeigen wie sie selbst, statt jedem seinen eigenen Stil zu lassen.
- Goldverkäufer.
- Bettelnde Mitspieler (ich muss mein Gold auch selber farmen).
- Mitspieler, die keinerlei Hilfsbereitschaft besitzen, ebenso wie Mitspieler, die Hilfe als selbstverständlich voraussetzen.
- Addons zur Dps-Messung und andere Instrumente zur Spionage oder zum virutellen Schwanzvergleich.
- Angebereien, Elitegetue und andere Formen von Arroganz.


----------



## bloodstar (19. August 2009)

r0xxôrS auf nem rp server


----------



## Powidl (19. August 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> -* Fantatismus* in Bezug auf WoW im Besonderen.



Made my day


----------



## portofino (19. August 2009)

- Gildenspieler, die in TW über die blöden Randoms herziehen, dass die keine Katapulte bauen sollen, man aber bei genauerer Betrachtung jedesmal so 3/4 der Katapulte mit Gildenspielern besetzt sieht.
- Spieler, die für ihre Gildenbank "Die rosa Schlüpfer"(steht stellvertretend für alle diese Gildenbanknamen) auch nach dem zweiten Ablehnen nicht aufhören, einem den Wisch unter die Nase zu halten. Ein NEIN ist ein NEIN !
- wenn man im Suche-nach-Gruppe-Tool beim Kommentar /w me before invite geschrieben hat, weil man es höflich findet, vorher ein bis zwei Worte zu wechseln und stattdessen ploppt das "XYZ will Euch in eine Gruppe einladen"- Fenster auf und man wird dann mit den Worten angeflüstert "Alter, was is nun".
Bei manch einem ist die Fähigkeit der Kommunikation nicht geskillt.
-Spieler, die mit ihrem DPS rumprotzen. Bei einigen habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, die rechnen ihre "Im-Spiel-DPS" in "RL-cm" um. Man braucht bei Burg-Hero keine 4k DPS als DD. Glaubt es mir.


----------



## Cali75 (19. August 2009)

Also für mich ist WOW ein Spiel und damit eines meiner Hobbies. Daran nervt mich nix. Wenn ich also tagelang abends vorm Kloster steh und nicht reinkomm, um den Wappenrock zu farmen, logg ich auf einen meiner anderen Chars um und weitergehts. 

Wenn mich einer mit Duellanfrage nervt, obwohl er 20lvl über mir ist, wird er ignoriert und ich geh afklo.

Wenn euch das Spiel so sehr nervt - dann spielts halt nicht und sucht euch ein anderes...

Ansonsten gilt: Aufregen, Dampf ablassen usw. ist verschwendete Lebenszeit und unnötig verbrauchter Sauerstoff - weil sich die anderen einen Dreck um dein Ärgernis scheren. Also immer schön ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> per Sufu hab ich nichts gefunden deshalb erstell ich nen neuen Thread.
> 
> ...



^ Das hier nervt mich.

BTW pack solche Leute einfach auf Igno.


----------



## Atinuviell (19. August 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> - Politiker, die als gewählte Volksvertreter ihre Wähler vertreten sollen, die aber so weit weg von den Lebensumständen der Bevölkerung sind, dass sie keinerlei Bezug und Verständnis für die Belange der Menschen mehr haben.
> - Das typische populistische Gequake nach jedem Amoklauf, das die Schuld für die Tat bei Computerspielen sucht, aber die tatsächlichen Ursachen ignoriert.
> - Menschen, die andere mit der Einleitung "Man könnte eigentlich mal..." zum Arbeiten bringen wollen, selbst aber keinen Finger rühren.
> - DAUs, die sich auf einen PC-Arbeitsplatz bewerben, obwohl sie keine Ahnung von PCs haben.
> ...




das unterschreib ich so wie es da steht, besonders den ersten teil


----------



## Starfros (19. August 2009)

Unfug schrieb:


> leute die worte wie lol, rofl, gimp, n00b und sowas benutzen und statt aber "aba" und "hamma" schreiben, kein niveau haben und damit unsere sprache vergewaltigen. auch hier im forum.




gehören da auch Leute zu die so reden?

Ich mein nenne  mir ein Deutschsprachigen Menschen der Zu einem Hammer Hammer sagt oder aber .
Solang man es lesen kann und versteht was er will ist dies kein Thema. Was kümmert es mich ob mein gegenüber  Ingame zahlreiche rechtschreibfehler hat wenn er was schreibt. 

Demzufolge darf man auch nicht hehe haha oder andere kürzel oder der gleichen im chat schreiben weils das gleiche wäre.


----------



## Bellthane (19. August 2009)

Was mich wirklich ankotzt, dass mittlerweile für jeden beschissene Hero Ini nach DPS und Equip (ja ich weiß, dass es Equipment heißt, aber die Leute fragen halt so danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gefragt wird. Die Leute, die dann dort dabei sind, haben vllt. 2 bis 3 Epics und wollen nur möglichst schnell durch die Ini durch, um Marken abzugreifen.


----------



## Azshkandir (19. August 2009)

Was mich am meisten aufregt, sind die Spinner die uns damit nerven, dass AION bald rauskommt, WoW tot sei und sie bald wechseln würden....

DAS bringt mich zur Weißglut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RuL4h (19. August 2009)

sinnlose Theards.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (19. August 2009)

Blutelf DK's


----------



## DegStaerian (19. August 2009)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Schamis... 5mal oder noch öfter sagen zu müssen, dass sie doch bitte buffen sollen



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu! Das nervt mich auch immer wahnsinnig wenn ich den Schamis mehere dutzend Male sagen muss dass sie doch endlich Buffen sollen. Da kommt einfach nie etwas, eine absolute Frechheit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumir (19. August 2009)

Leute die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, einem das gute Zeug wegwürfeln und so trotz 0 Ahnung an Eq kommen --.--

Ah und natürlich die multiboxer Palas und Shamis....


----------



## Cavador (19. August 2009)

Vieles was mich aufregt wurde ja schon im Vorfeld von den anderen gesagt. Was mich aber wirklich  sauer macht ist das es Blizzard bis Heute nicht geschafft hat, in den Optionen einen Punkt einzufügen der da lautet "Duelle automatisch ablehnen". Weil es gibt weit aus mehr Spieler die mich mit Duellen nerven als Spieler die mit mir handeln wollen.


----------



## Malzbier09 (19. August 2009)

Das Argentumturnier...mal ehlrich der Ritterscheiß interessiert doch keinen....


----------



## Rivon (19. August 2009)

- wenn mal wieder im av 15 leute afk in der höhle stehn
- wenn leute meinen sie müssen alle andern im bg zuflamen weil sie die ganze zeit zergen obwohl sie selber immer mitten drin sind
- leute die mich fragen ob ich ihnen mal 5000g fürs epic fliegen leihen kann
- schurken/mages die meinen sie müssen bedarf auf tank schwerter würfeln (vor patch 3.2)
- leute die trash/boss pulln wenn der healer oom is
- wenn 3 lvl 80 allis in der gurubashi arena alles killn und die kiste netma looten
- "kreative" namen wie z.b. Dêâthknîght
- bären druiden die sich aufregen das alle andern klassen so op sind weil sie nach 5 minuten kampf gegen 5 leute doch mal gestorben sind
- leute die meinen alle andern sind suchtis obwohl sie selber ne /played von 350 tagen haben und so gut wie nie offline sind^^
- leute die auf konstruktive bemerkungen(2 allis im flaggenraum etc) mit "sätzen" wie "l2p noob" oder "jaja deine mudda" antworten
- allis die /spit spammen wenn sie fast tot sind oder /lol spammen wenn ihr gegner tot is
- leute die 2 tage nachdem ne neue ini reingepatcht wurde vorraussetzen das jeder die bosse kennt
- gilden die leute kicken die gerne pvp machen
- leute die im handelschannel spammen "ololol da sind 2 allis in og am angeln komm mal paar leute her und macht die tot"
- leute die sich damit rühmen das sie auf lvl 80 kara mit 8 leuten gecleared haben
- die ~ praktisch nicht vorhandene ~ hilfsbereitschaft gegenüber low lvl spielern aufm zirkel des cenarius (eigene erfahrung, gibt auch ausnahmen)
- leute die sich aufregen das man net full t8,5 für marken bekommt
- leute die meinen bc und classic content is sch***e obwohl sie erst mit wotlk angefangen haben
- deathknights die mit lvl 59 im bg mit ihrem start equip alles killn und dann meinen "boah wie ich owne"
- passend dazu natürlich das beste ws ever im 50-59 bereich wo man selber als "standart" klasse zusammen mit 9 horde dks gegen 10 alli dks spielt

glaub das wars ^^ ich verdräng sowas gerne anstatt mich aufzuregen x)

obwohl... vorhin als ich mit meinem pvp schurken im 61-70 av war hat mich son alli pala in full s4 doch schon sehr aufgeregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war aber eher skill und equip als er dann am ende 189 kb 7 deaths und 431 hk hatte ^^ (gz dazu terrador 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blödknight (19. August 2009)

...Leute die ab WotLK auf retribution geskilled sind oder nen Pala re-rollen, weil er zu einer imba-dmg-sau geworden ist.
Das ganze "nerf dies, nerf das" gewhine.
Die "vor BC war alles besser" schreier.


Spoiler



pre bc <3 ):


----------



## Nirvana  ! (19. August 2009)

Leute die bei strahlendem wetter nichts besseres zu tun haben als WoW zu spielen ! einfach nur arm


----------



## Nexxen (19. August 2009)

Leute die nicht einsehen wollen das man 3k dps fahrn kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119741


----------



## pegi09 (19. August 2009)

wow


----------



## HappyChaos (19. August 2009)

Nirvana schrieb:


> Leute die bei strahlendem wetter nichts besseres zu tun haben als WoW zu spielen ! einfach nur arm


Leute die aussehen wie Emos.
Ach ja,und Addons,die auf einem Mac nicht laufen wollen...


----------



## Seryma (19. August 2009)

Todesritter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (19. August 2009)

Was micht nervt? 

1) Keine taktischen Elemente werden in Istanzen mehr gebraucht

Seit WOTLK spielen keinerlei CC Fähigkeiten in Instanzen mehr eine Rolle. Essentielle Bestandteile wie das Sheep, die Kopfnuss oder die Eisfalle die in jeder Ini unerlässlich waren um die Mobgruppen down zu bekommen werden heutzutage nichtmal mehr in Heros eingesetzt, weil sie schlicht und einfach nicht mehr von Nöten sind (ich glaub die letzte Kopfnuss hab ich in BC gesehen).

Heutzutage geht es doch selbst in Heroics nur noch darum dem Tank 100 Mobs vor die Füße zu stellen und diese dann durch reines DPS gespamme umzunuken. Entweder er hält die Aggro oder die Gruppe fällt instant um.

Ein Teil des Problems liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass die Talentbäume allesamt zu Equiplastig gestaltet wurden. Schaden um 25 / 50 / 75 % hier gesteigert, Crits um 15 / 30 / 45 % da angehoben. Alles nur noch rein auf das Equipment ausgelegt. Dies bringt dann auch die ständigen Diskussionen um das Markenfarmen und den Skill mancher Spieler ins Gespräch. Versteht mich nicht falsch ich freu mich wenn mein Mage viel Schaden austeilt, denn dafür is die Klasse ja schließlich konzipiert, aber ohne diese taktischen Elemente haben Instanzen einfach keinen Anspruch und somit auch keinen Reiz für mich mehr.

Aber Hauptproblem meiner Meinung nach daran ist Punkt 2

2) Die Community

Blizzard hat einen großen Fehler gemacht. Leider zu viel auf "UNS", die Community zu hören. Das ständige "Mein Char ist nicht der Imba Roxxor DD + Tank + Heiler wie er sein soll" gewhine hat uns leider an den Punkt gebracht an dem WoW im Moment steht. Lustig für mich an der Sache ist, dass diejenigen die am meisten rumgeheult haben und für diese Veränderungen waren sich über die jetzige Situation in World of Warcraft wieder beschweren, seien es Raids, PVP, Achievement System oder den normalen Quest Content. 

Schade Schade. Wäre Blizzard seiner eigenen Linie treu geblieben wäre das Spiel noch anspruchs- und reizvoller als es im Moment ist.

So far

Zangoran


----------



## Knutsen (19. August 2009)

extra freudestrahlend 10 Gold investiert um den XP-boost in Bg´s abzustellen, nur um am ende doch der einzige 80iger im AV zu sein :-) ^^


----------



## :Manahunt: (19. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Die Idee dazu ist mir bei folgender Situation gekommen:
> 
> -Bilder vorerst von mir entfernt bis ich Zeit habe sie noch unkenntlicher zu machen-
> 
> Ich meine, manche Leute sagen sowas wie:"Viel zu teuer du bob" oder ähnliches.


Versteh ich nicht ..


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. August 2009)

"Wieviel DPS fährst du"
wer mir sone frage nochmal stellt wegen mitgehen bei nem raid, kommt der auf igno ...
ich mach auch ohne sau viel dps teils mehr dmg als die "booooah ich hab sone geile dps"-kerle


----------



## Xsawadon (19. August 2009)

pegi09 schrieb:


> wow


----------



## Pommesbude2 (20. August 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> *- Vergelter Palas!!*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Was micht nervt?
> 
> 1) Keine taktischen Elemente werden in Istanzen mehr gebraucht
> 
> ...




Ich finde das kann man so nicht sagen. Die Kämpfe sind sehr viel anspruchsvoller geworden. So etwas wie Malygos gab es noch nie: Dass man erst gegen den Drachen selbst kämpfen musste, dabei in einen wirbelnden Strudel gerät, danach auf schwebenden Plattformen und schlussendlich auf Drachen kämpfen muss. Besonders PdC und PdK sind sehr Abwechslungsreich und bieten viele neue Ideen.
Ich denke die Spieler wären früher mit solchen Sachen total überfordert gewesen und lernen auch mit der Zeit etwas dazu^^


----------



## Dabow (20. August 2009)

Wenn Leute aus PVP 1on1´s flüchten, weil sies einfach nicht gebacken bekommen, Ihre Klasse zu spielen !

Wenn Schurken abhaun !

Wenn Druiden abhaun !

Alles lame 


Paladin ? ich fang lieber nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (20. August 2009)

das ich mit meinem krieger seit ca 6 - 7 monaten n arena partner fürs 2 on 2 suche der nicht abhaut wegen nem dk -.-


----------



## BimmBamm (20. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde das kann man so nicht sagen. Die Kämpfe sind sehr viel anspruchsvoller geworden. So etwas wie Malygos gab es noch nie:



Er redet von Heroic 5er-Inis, Du von Raids. Ich sehe in den 5er-Inis keine anspruchsvolleren Kämpfe, ganz im Gegenteil. AoE bis zum Abwinken ist wohl nicht vergleichbar mit taktischer Vorgehensweise, ohne die es in BC auch mit guter Ausrüstung nicht ging.



> Dass man erst gegen den Drachen selbst kämpfen musste, dabei in einen wirbelnden Strudel gerät, danach auf schwebenden Plattformen und schlussendlich auf Drachen kämpfen muss. Besonders PdC und PdK sind sehr Abwechslungsreich und bieten viele neue Ideen.
> Ich denke die Spieler wären früher mit solchen Sachen total überfordert gewesen und lernen auch mit der Zeit etwas dazu^^



Wenn ich Malygos / PdC / das bisherige PdK mit dem (ungenerften) Maggy / Schlangenschrein vergleiche, dann sehe ich ebenfalls keinen anspruchsvolleren oder abwechslungsreicheren Kampf.

Mich hat eine ganze Menge an WotLK genervt: Die "neue" ungeduldige Com; die verhunzten Hero-Inis; die Rnd-Raids, die den Gildenzusammenhalt in vielen Fällen kaputtmachten etc. pp. Bis zum Ende des Abos logge ich mich halt nur noch ein, wenn Gildenraids angesagt sind bzw. um ein wenig zu chatten.


----------



## Skîpper (20. August 2009)

-Dass BGs nicht die selben Belohnungen erfahren wie Arenen. Ich mag Arena einfach nicht möchte aber dennoch gleich belohnt werden weil es in BGs so ziemlich genauso aufwendig ist
-Dks - Nichts anderes als Krieger mit Selbsheal
-Super imba Roxxor die sich wundern wie ich mit weniger dps mehr Schaden mache als sie
-wispers von anderen Tanks im Raid wie viel Gold sie mir zahlen sollen damit ich ihnen das Deff-Teil überlasse
-Super imba Roxxor PvP Killer die sich ein zweites Loch in Arsch freuen wenn sie zu dritt einen bei der Dayli Angelquest killen
-Alte Gildenmember die in einer neuen sind und andere Member abwerben


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Das Argentumturnier...mal ehlrich der Ritterscheiß interessiert doch keinen....



Wieso? Ich finde es ist mal ne nette Abwächslung zu den Quests: Töte xy


----------



## Bigfeet (20. August 2009)

Gibt einiges, aber meist nur kleinigkeiten und auch vieles was hier schon erwähnt wurde. Allerdings hat da letzt eine sache mal wieder alles getoppt. 

im SnG "suchen nur noch tank für vio hero"  ein Krieger der da sucht.
vio hero geht fix, nimmt man gerne mit, ich also mit meiner art angeflüster "meld"
er "bist du Tank"
ich "ja"
ok, wurde geladen
er "kannst du tanken"
ich "joa, hab ich schonmal gemacht, kannst du dmg machen?"
er "klar, schaff 2k dps wenn nich mehr"

nu der hammer, während wir in der violetten Festung stehen und gerade nett gebufft werden hör genau diesen Krieger 
im SnG channel "suchen Tank für Vio Hero"

ich nachgefragt "öhm, warum wird denn hier immer noch nach nem Tank gesucht? wir sind voll"
er "nur zur vorsicht"
ah, ok. ich im SnG "suchen Schadensausteiler für vio hero"
natürlich auch nur zur vorsicht. 
als denn ein weiteres Gruppenmitglied fragte ob wir denn anfangen könnten ging es auch los.
keine besonderen zwischenfälle wie erwartet.
nach dem ersten bossmob blick aufs recount, besagter Krieger 1400 dps
ich "musst aber noch bissel gasgeben für deine 2k" auf eher lustige art
er "das ist auch immer unterschiedlich"
klar, is ja auch so. allerdings hat sich da nicht viel dran geändert bis zum ini ende somit er denn
gerade mal mit 200dps ca vor mir war. was aber auch nicht schlimm war da der rest der gruppe
es gut kompensieren konnte.
nach der ini leavte er auch wortlos.





ein anderes bsp kleineren übels, in einer ini droppt ein Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung
der magier macht bedarf und gewinnt
kurzer blick auf seine schulter und etwas 2 mobgruppen später die frage von mir 
"warum hast denn als inschriftler die billigen hodirverzauberung auf deiner schulter?"
er "oh, hab mich verklickt"
aha, hätt man ja auch mal so kundgeben können ohne grossartig drauf hingewiesen zu werden
wurde dann nochmal anständig drauf gewürfelt und die sache war erledigt.
abgesehen davon das ich das einzige Gildenfremde mitglied dieser gruppe war, und ich auch nix böses unterstellen 
möchte. wenn gewürfelt wird schau ich mir das ergebnis auch scho an, und selbst wenn ich mich verwürfel steht dann 
da ob ich gier oder bedarf gemacht habe und kann dann notfalls ein irrtum gleich bekannt geben.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. August 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Dass BGs nicht die selben Belohnungen erfahren wie Arenen. Ich mag Arena einfach nicht möchte aber dennoch gleich belohnt werden weil es in BGs so ziemlich genauso aufwendig ist



Stimmt ... das fände ich auch besser.


----------



## Kimbini (20. August 2009)

mich ärgert es eigentlich nur, wenn ich mir ein erzvorkommen von mobs säubere und währenddessen ein fraktionsmitglied dieses vorkommen wortlos plündert.

wenn ich mal zu einem kampf vor einem vorkommen dazukomme, frage ich, ob derjenige nur questet oder am lager interessiert ist und helfe natürlich auch beim mob, wenn es nötig ist.


----------



## Zangoran (20. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde das kann man so nicht sagen. Die Kämpfe sind sehr viel anspruchsvoller geworden. So etwas wie Malygos gab es noch nie: Dass man erst gegen den Drachen selbst kämpfen musste, dabei in einen wirbelnden Strudel gerät, danach auf schwebenden Plattformen und schlussendlich auf Drachen kämpfen muss. Besonders PdC und PdK sind sehr Abwechslungsreich und bieten viele neue Ideen.
> Ich denke die Spieler wären früher mit solchen Sachen total überfordert gewesen und lernen auch mit der Zeit etwas dazu^^



Wie Bimm Bamm schon geschrieben hat, mir geht es um Heroische und normale Instanzen, nicht um Raids (obwohl da auch viele Encounter nur simples DMG gespamme verlangen)
Selbstverständlich gibt es Encounter wie Malygos und noch paar andere die ein wenig taktik verlangen. Aber ich finde dass rumgehopse und bissl movement nicht sonderlich viel mit ner taktik zu tun haben.

Und Heroische Instanzen sind ja schlimmer. Du stellst dem Tank 10 Mobs vor die Füße und hoffst dass er die tanken kann. Dann wird wieder nur DMG DMG DMG gefahren und die Gruppe über den Haufen gemäht. Das find ich an sich hat nix mit nem Gruppenspiel zutun, bei dem sich die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Spieler ergänzen sollen, so wie Blizz immer das Gruppenspiel definiert hat.

Und klar PDC und PDK sind von der Idee her wieder was neues und ein wenig abwechslungsreich. Aber nur weil die Instanz neu ist und man sowas bisher nur nicht im Spiel integriert hatte. Ansonsten is es auch wieder nur das gleiche. Am Anfang bei den 3 Duellen nach dem Abmounten übergibt man dem Tank wieder alle 3 Bosse und DMG go.

Das find ich alles weng schade denn es ist dann wirklich nur noch Einheitsbrei.

So far

Zangoran


----------



## Super PePe (20. August 2009)

gartenzaunrassismus


----------

